# Andre Ward vs GGG no longer being pursued



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2015/10/andre-wards-days-at-168-are-done-says-rafael/



> â€He (Ward) is working on a deal that if completed would have him on the card and as a light heavy. His days at 168 are done,â€ Rafael said via his chat last Friday on ESPN.com.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651512469593133056
I'm very excited for this fight, but I'm really disappointed that we won't get Ward vs GGG first and now probably never. Mad respect for Kovalev and Ward


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fantastic, very hard to call, will be very interesting though and think that it will be an entertaining fight.

Very happy that Ward will be moving up too, long overdue


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Great fight if it happens!


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

Big fight.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Great, great news for boxing fans. One of the best fights that can be made. Rejoice!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I guess Ward vs GGG was too much to ask for


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> I guess Ward vs GGG was too much to ask for


Golovtards are breathing a sigh of relief right now for sure. Team Golovkin as well... They were looking real fucking dumb but if Ward moves up they won't have to be scared anymore. Still would have been nice to see Ward put a boxing lesson on that ass.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Great fight!! Was hoping for GGG first but glad to hear he's not going to stall his career waiting on a fight that probably wouldn't happen. Wish Haymon and Jay-Z could put differences to the side so we can get a Stevenson fight too.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Divi253 said:


> Great fight!! Was hoping for GGG first but glad to hear he's not going to stall his career waiting on a fight that probably wouldn't happen. Wish Haymon and Jay-Z could put differences to the side so we can get a Stevenson fight too.


Ward fans want to see him in with big challenges because they know he's the goods. Golovtards just want their hero to wait for a payday against a JMW.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Golovtards are breathing a sigh of relief right now for sure. Team Golovkin as well... They were looking real fucking dumb but if Ward moves up they won't have to be scared anymore. Still would have been nice to see Ward put a boxing lesson on that ass.


yeah I'm not even trying to cause a ruckus or troll right now. I'm genuinely disappointed this fight won't happen..ever. Kovalev will always be available and down to fight, but there was a small window of time for Ward vs GGG to happen and that window has been missed.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes. This fight is HUGE. 

The Golovkin-Ward fight is intriguing but to be honest I prefer their potential career paths with Golovkin staying where he is and Ward moving up, it's better for boxing in the long run with both guys getting no younger and that match up getting no closer.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lol I knew Golovking would be mention more than Krusher himself in this thread, by the usual suspects too.

This would be a good fight if it happens, PPV worthy even IMO. Edit: I'm talking about Krusher v. Ward here, that is what the topic in this thread is after all.


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I'm not even trying to cause a ruckus or troll right now. I'm genuinely disappointed this fight won't happen..ever. Kovalev will always be available and down to fight, but there was a small window of time for Ward vs GGG to happen and that window has been missed.


Fuck that, if the money's right eventually (and it will be), they will fight. Probably at a catchweight, given this day and age. Doesn't matter though, it needs to happen. These 3 cunts should all fight each other.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Only reasonable fight for Ward to take. Guy can't even make 168 lbs., as far as anyone knows, and you're talking about Golovkin? :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lol I knew Golovking would be mention more than Krusher himself in this thread, by the usual suspects too.
> 
> This would be a good fight if it happens, PPV worthy even IMO.


honest question, do you want GGG to fight Ward? 


LayItDown said:


> Fuck that, if the money's right eventually (and it will be), they will fight. Probably at a catchweight, given this day and age. Doesn't matter though, it needs to happen. These 3 cunts should all fight each other.


Do you see how GGG's team is now in regards to Ward. Now that he's going to 175, their reasons (or excuses) for not fighting him will grow longer and become justified. "Oh we can't fight Ward because he's at 175." They didn't even want to fight him above 164.

And now when GGG goes to 168, Ward won't be there and we'll be in the same exact situation we were in previously. "GGG can't fight Ward because he wants to clean out 168".


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mexi-Box said:


> Only reasonable fight for Ward to take. Guy can't even make 168 lbs., as far as anyone knows, and you're talking about Golovkin? :rofl


Golovkin didn't want any. I pointed out that fact months ago. I'm glad Ward is moving on to bigger and better things rather than continuing to chase team triple duck for running their cocksuckers.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> honest question, do you want GGG to fight Ward?
> Do you see how GGG's team is now in regards to Ward. Now that he's going to 175, their reasons (or excuses) for not fighting him will grow longer and become justified. "Oh we can't fight Ward because he's at 175." They didn't even want to fight him above 164.
> 
> And now when GGG goes to 168, Ward won't be there and we'll be in the same exact situation we were in previously. "GGG can't fight Ward because he wants to clean out 168".


Honest reply, why are we discussing this in a Kova Ward thread?

To answer your question, I would love a GGG vs Ward showdown in the future, but I would like for Golovkin to clean up his division first, he deserves it. Once that's done on to 168 and the challenges that come in that weight class.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Would GGG be fat at 175 lbs


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Unexpected good news. No too fussed about missing out on GGG-Ward.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Honest reply, why are we discussing this in a Kova Ward thread?
> 
> To answer your question, I would love a GGG vs Ward showdown in the future, but I would like for Golovkin to clean up his division first, he deserves it. Once that's done on to 168 and the challenges that come in that weight class.


because I already knew Ward vs Kovavlev was going to happen in 2016. I had no doubt that those two would be down for a fight and it's already been in negotiations. I was worried about getting to see Ward fight GGG before that though and my fears have come true. When I heard the news that Ward was going to 175 next, I got disappointed at one of the best fights in boxing not happening.

and thanks for answering the question. Now I ask, do you think the fight is ever going to happen now?


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> honest question, do you want GGG to fight Ward?
> Do you see how GGG's team is now in regards to Ward. Now that he's going to 175, their reasons (or excuses) for not fighting him will grow longer and become justified. "Oh we can't fight Ward because he's at 175." They didn't even want to fight him above 164.
> 
> And now when GGG goes to 168, Ward won't be there and we'll be in the same exact situation we were in previously. "GGG can't fight Ward because he wants to clean out 168".


I have seen for quite awhile that GGG's team has been keeping him away from Ward, and for good reason, most likely. I could also see Ward outboxing him for 12 rounds and lose on the cards since GGG brings in the money. Then again, Jay-Z is greasy...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

LayItDown said:


> I have seen for quite awhile that GGG's team has been keeping him away from Ward, and for good reason, most likely. I could also see Ward outboxing him for 12 rounds and lose on the cards since GGG brings in the money. Then again, Jay-Z is greasy...


good points. RocNation hasn't had too many cards yet. I do wonder how they'll treat judges and see the outcomes of close fights. That bitch Kathy Duva loves paying off some judges.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Bogotazo said:


> Unexpected good news. No too fussed about missing out on GGG-Ward.


You gotta be at least somewhat disappointed after all that shit team Golovkin talked and given the fact that MW is such a piss poor division. Golovkin is nearing the end of his physical prime and I'd like to see him in there with a tough challenge at least once in his career. On the other hand I'm glad that Ward is apparently not going to wait around and will hopefully move on to the big challenges at 175.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> because I already knew Ward vs Kovavlev was going to happen in 2016. I had no doubt that those two would be down for a fight and it's already been in negotiations. I was worried about getting to see Ward fight GGG before that though and my fears have come true. When I heard the news that Ward was going to 175 next, I got disappointed at one of the best fights in boxing not happening.
> 
> and thanks for answering the question. Now I ask, do you think the fight is ever going to happen now?


I don't know if it will happen, if Ward moves up and gets his shit pushed in he may have to move back down to 168. If he's successful he may campaign there until the end of his career. You also have to factor in GGGs drawing power, it seems to be getting bigger and bigger. If GGG is a big $$$ draw in the future I can see Ward making 168 just to get that big fight with him.

I can't say I'm worried about it, GGG has plenty on his plate before he has to start worrying about moving up.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Golovtards are breathing a sigh of relief right now for sure. Team Golovkin as well... They were looking real fucking dumb but if Ward moves up they won't have to be scared anymore. Still would have been nice to see Ward put a boxing lesson on that ass.


That right there is the only reason you wanted this fight to happen. You hate GGG with a passion and wanted to see him lose. Wanted him to move up a division with no tune up fights and go against the p4p number 2 who is currently pushing LH.

You clowns are just as bad as the people who want Floyd at 38 to move up to MW and fight GGG.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> honest question, do you want GGG to fight Ward?
> Do you see how GGG's team is now in regards to Ward. Now that he's going to 175, their reasons (or excuses) for not fighting him will grow longer and become justified. "Oh we can't fight Ward because he's at 175." They didn't even want to fight him above 164.
> 
> And now when GGG goes to 168, Ward won't be there and we'll be in the same exact situation we were in previously. "GGG can't fight Ward because he wants to clean out 168".


Being is that your a sensible person, you know the only reason for GGG to fight Ward is to see him lose. Ward is a Big 168 pounder and the best at that weight if not the best in the sport. GGG moving up with no tune ups and fight Ward is career suicide. Just like I said before, The same people calling for Floyd to fight GGG are just as bad. I could never see Floyd fighting the likes of Pavlik or Taylor and Im sure GGG would have easily beaten both of them.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cormega said:


> You gotta be at least somewhat disappointed after all that shit team Golovkin talked and given the fact that MW is such a piss poor division. Golovkin is nearing the end of his physical prime and I'd like to see him in there with a tough challenge at least once in his career. On the other hand I'm glad that Ward is apparently not going to wait around and will hopefully move on to the big challenges at 175.


I am at least a little bit, but I was going to be more disappointed at having to wait around for Ward to get his career moving, while Kovalev also ages. I find myself looking forward to very little in boxing nowadays so I'm more pleased.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Great fight. Top p4p match up, long time coming. Still waiting for adonis kovalev but not holding my breath


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd rather see Kovalev/Stevenson and then Ward, but I'm not going to complain.

I also don't have great hopes for GGG at 168. He's a power MW and should rule that division as long as he can. Fighting Ward made no sense for him, given that he's the A-side and would be taking the risk.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

rofl lmfao the morons on this thread






165 30 day-out ggg offered 168 champ ward a catch weight of 164 and ward declined.

only a complete idiot, and there are no shortage of those that post here, would blame ggg for a ward/golovkin fight not happening when a 160 champ agrees to meet halfway with the 168 champ

just as the same idiots here that didnt criticize 154 champ floyd mayweather for not accepting a fight with 160 ggg at 154.

i will glady offer a three month ban bet that ward does not beat kovalev in 2016.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Medicine said:


> That right there is the only reason you wanted this fight to happen. You hate GGG with a passion and wanted to see him lose. Wanted him to move up a division with no tune up fights and go against the p4p number 2 who is currently pushing LH.
> 
> You clowns are just as bad as the people who want Floyd at 38 to move up to MW and fight GGG.


I don't hate anybody, dipshit. I'm annoyed with Golovkin, his team and his fans for talking loud shit and not delivering and then coming up with excuses. He was being touted as an unstoppable monster who everybody was "ducking" and now all of a sudden he's too small, needs a tuneup, needs a catchweight, needs to wait for Cotto/Canelo, etc.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Bogotazo said:


> I am at least a little bit, but I was going to be more disappointed at having to wait around for Ward to get his career moving, while Kovalev also ages. I find myself looking forward to very little in boxing nowadays so I'm more pleased.


Makes sense. It has been pretty shit recently so I guess you can't expect too much.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Golovtards are breathing a sigh of relief right now for sure. Team Golovkin as well... They were looking real fucking dumb but if Ward moves up they won't have to be scared anymore. Still would have been nice to see Ward put a boxing lesson on that ass.


What are you, some kind of fuckwit? What fight fan breaths a sigh of relief because a fight doesn't happen? Why would you be so keen to see a light heavyweight beat a middleweight? Why are so hateful towards a fighter who, as far as I'm aware, has done nothing wrong? Fuck you spew some spiteful shit sometimes.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Ward scared of GGG.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

DBerry said:


> What are you, some kind of fuckwit? What fight fan breaths a sigh of relief because a fight doesn't happen? Why would you be so keen to see a light heavyweight beat a middleweight? Why are so hateful towards a fighter who, as far as I'm aware, has done nothing wrong? Fuck you spew some spiteful shit sometimes.


That 15yo will say it's because a trainer and fans talked shit. Because before GGG, no trainer, promoter out fans EVER talked shit to up their guy.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

DBerry said:


> What are you, some kind of fuckwit? What fight fan breaths a sigh of relief because a fight doesn't happen? Why would you be so keen to see a light heavyweight beat a middleweight? Why are so hateful towards a fighter who, as far as I'm aware, has done nothing wrong? Fuck you spew some spiteful shit sometimes.


Golovtards had nothing but excuses when this fight was being seriously discussed. For all the shit they talk they have zero confidence in their hero. Not long ago it was "everybody is ducking him" and "anybody from 154-168". Now it's "he needs to stay at MW and wait for the Canelo-Cotto winner". Despite all the loud talk he's far from an unstoppable monster, and he, his team and his fans know this.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Drunkenboat said:


> Ward scared of GGG.


Clearly. That's why he has his eyes set on a far more dangerous and more proven threat in The Krusher. :deal


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Golovtards six or so months ago: Ward is ducking!
Golovtards today: Triple Duck shouldn't be expected to fight Ward, he's too big and too good!
Tards gonna tard :yep


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice one, this is a far better fight and more intetesting than the GGG one.

Ward at 175 really opens that division up abd makes forcsome exciting fights.

Best move to make imo.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Cormega said:


> Golovtards had nothing but excuses when this fight was being seriously discussed. For all the shit they talk they have zero confidence in their hero. Not long ago it was "everybody is ducking him" and "anybody from 154-168". Now it's "he needs to stay at MW and wait for the Canelo-Cotto winner". Despite all the loud talk he's far from an unstoppable monster, and he, his team and his fans know this.


Why you so angry about it? Most boxers/trainers talk shit.

I mean Ward himself said he would go to 160 to fight Floyd bit not for GGG, he also said hed fight at heavyweight.

Ita just trash talk to get attention. Ward was alwaya going to have to wait on Cotto/Canelo because the winner of that fight makes way more money with way more people watching. He made the right choice to move though, his career needs bo more stalling.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

GGG-Ward was never going to happen in the foreseeable future. Don't know why people ever clung on to the hope of it. GGG is a bit too small to move up and risk losing to Ward. They coul take their chances against the likes of Chaves and Froch, but only because they were winnable. Ward isn't/wasn't. 

So yeah, Kovalev-Ward for me has always been the feasible match up. And a much better one at that. Much much better.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Glad the fight's happening and I think Ward can do it,but yet again you have people acting like total spastics over a fighter who isn't even involved.
Golovkin has no place in this discussion but some people just couldn't enjoy that a great fight could be about to happen yet bitch because a guy who hasn't fought north of 160 won't go straight in with maybe the best SMW ever yet Andre gets to slip into 175 by gradually going in at 172 against the Titan that is Paul Smith.

Enjoy the fact that one of the best fights available in the whole sport could be on.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

KOvalev :deal


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Why you so angry about it?


Race.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2013)

This is a really cool fight, I hope it happens.

I think the best version of Ward, pre-layoff, would have won this one. I'd have bet money on it. Now it seems like a pick'em fight. I still think Ward will take it, he is just too damn skillful, but I am not convinced he is 100% the fighter that he was. Too long out of the ring, not enough rust has been knocked off since his layoff.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Monster fight, among the very best that could be made in the sport right now

LHW is looking great if Ward steps up, guys like Beterbiev, Mekhonstev & Gvozdyk will all be in the title mix soon :bbb


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Monster fight, among the very best that could be made in the sport right now
> 
> LHW is looking great if Ward steps up, guys like Beterbiev, Mekhonstev & Gvozdyk will all be in the title mix soon :bbb


I genuinely think Watd could out point Krusher.
How do you see it going mate?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Golovtards six or so months ago: Ward is ducking!
> Golovtards today: Triple Duck shouldn't be expected to fight Ward, he's too big and too good!
> Tards gonna tard :yep


Butthurt much fanboy :lol:


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I genuinely think Watd could out point Krusher.
> How do you see it going mate?


I agree with Leo's assessment, a couple of years ago I would've said Ward on points & been very confident. All that inactivity & a lack of competitive action will have an adverse affect imo

I was at Cleverly-Kovalev & he is so impressive live, by far the heaviest hands I've ever seen. Since then he's improved & is looking even more destructive so I think its close to a genuine 50/50, slightly favour Kovalev but I wouldn't bet a penny on the result.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Golovtards had nothing but excuses when this fight was being seriously discussed. For all the shit they talk they have zero confidence in their hero. Not long ago it was "everybody is ducking him" and "anybody from 154-168". Now it's "he needs to stay at MW and wait for the Canelo-Cotto winner". Despite all the loud talk he's far from an unstoppable monster, and he, his team and his fans know this.


How did you feel about Ward calling out Floyd?
Because that was pretty much the same thing.Shit talking
Here's a link to an even handed article where Andre gets to clear things up; http://www.fighthype.com/news/article14065.html

But the bottom line is he said he would fight Floyd at 160.I have no dog in this fight because I'm a fan of both fighters,but you can't take off the cuff comments and run with unless you apply it to both guys.

I'm just relieved Ward is going up to the weight where he should be if he wants to cement his legacy.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

DrMo said:


> I agree with Leo's assessment, a couple of years ago I would've said Ward on points & been very confident. All that inactivity & a lack of competitive action will have an adverse affect imo
> 
> I was at Cleverly-Kovalev & he is so impressive live, by far the heaviest hands I've ever seen. Since then he's improved & is looking even more destructive so I think its close to a genuine 50/50, slightly favour Kovalev but I wouldn't bet a penny on the result.


Some of those shots he knocked Clev silly with looked like he wasn't even putting much into them.Frightening power.
One thing though.I don't want to hear people bitching about Ward grabbing and holding because it's the only way you can have a chance of neutralising that power.
You can be sure people will still bitch though.:rolleyes


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Kovalev vs. Ward is a great fight! I still maintain that Ward has a good chance of getting some sort of stoppage.

Usual suspects bringing up Golovkin's name and getting upset about something for some reason. Meh, I'll leave them to it. They seem pretty committed to being overwrought. It's a real shame that GGG vs. Ward couldn't get made but it was clearly proving tricky to come to an agreement that suited both parties. Kovalev vs. Ward makes as much, if not more, sense anyway.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2015)

nice fight will prove who the No.2 Light Heavyweight in the world is....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I don't know if it will happen, if Ward moves up and gets his shit pushed in he may have to move back down to 168. If he's successful he may campaign there until the end of his career. You also have to factor in GGGs drawing power, it seems to be getting bigger and bigger. If GGG is a big $$$ draw in the future I can see Ward making 168 just to get that big fight with him.
> 
> I can't say I'm worried about it, GGG has plenty on his plate before he has to start worrying about moving up.


that all could be true. Ward comes off as the type not to risk putting his body in that situation though. He's been adamant that he'll move up the proper way and be a real 175. Who knows man, I just don't to cross this fight off like we did for Lomachenko vs Walters, Garcia/Lopez vs Gamboa, Marquez vs Morales, etc


Medicine said:


> Being is that your a sensible person, you know the only reason for GGG to fight Ward is to see him lose. Ward is a Big 168 pounder and the best at that weight if not the best in the sport. GGG moving up with no tune ups and fight Ward is career suicide. Just like I said before, The same people calling for Floyd to fight GGG are just as bad. I could never see Floyd fighting the likes of Pavlik or Taylor and Im sure GGG would have easily beaten both of them.


I must have more faith in GGG than you do. I actually think he has a good chance vs Ward. GGG has great power and Ward can be hurt. Abraham shook him up early with a jab and GGG's jab is very good. Ward's is better, but GGG's will still be heavy and accurate. I think this is one of the best fights that can happen along with Ward vs Kovalev.

I ideally want Kovalev vs Stevenson to happen ASAP as Stevenson is getting old, GGG vs Canelo/Cotto and then Ward vs GGG. There's a small window of time to get these fights though.

and stop exaggerating how big Ward is. Wars weighed 176lbs vs Dawson on fight night. Ward wouldn't be heavier than Quillin or Marco Antonio Rubio


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

I'm thankful Ward is going to do what he should have done years ago and move the fuck up a division. On a serious note its a great fight to be made and far more interesting than watching Ward wait another year and a half for Golovkin to move up.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Medicine said:


> That right there is the only reason you wanted this fight to happen. You hate GGG with a passion and wanted to see him lose. Wanted him to move up a division with no tune up fights and go against the p4p number 2 who is currently pushing LH.
> 
> You clowns are just as bad as the people who want Floyd at 38 to move up to MW and fight GGG.


I don't know how often that clown has to be corrected on the bullshit he spouts. Perhaps it's a backward compliment of the esteem he holds Golovkin in that he's "ducking" the p4p2 who just so happens to be a division... no wait two divisions heavier to boot.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Nice one, this is a far better fight and more intetesting than the GGG one.
> 
> Ward at 175 really opens that division up abd makes forcsome exciting fights.
> 
> ...


yeah but what I don't get is Ward vs GGG is more competitive than GGG vs Cotto. Other than the MW lineal title, I don't see what the appeal is at all with that fight. I don't know why people are so excited to see that. Canelo vs GGG? Yes, that's a good one, but not Cotto. Ward waiting for GGG is him waiting for a much bigger threat than what GGG is waiting for.

Saying that, it is the smartest move to stay and try to get that fight because of the money involved though.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah but what I don't get is Ward vs GGG is more competitive than GGG vs Cotto. Other than the MW lineal title, I don't see what the appeal is at all with that fight. I don't know why people are so excited to see that. Canelo vs GGG? Yes, that's a good one, but not Cotto. Ward waiting for GGG is him waiting for a much bigger threat than what GGG is waiting for.
> 
> Saying that, it is the smartest move to stay and try to get that fight because of the money involved though.


Well if Canelo wins then it is Canelo v GGG and Cotto wins then Cotto v GGG will be looked on more favourably due to the upset. Ward can come back down to 168 after and fight GGG after Kovalev if he's in that much of a hurry and then their wont be any excuses to be had.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob said:


> nice fight will prove who the No.2 Light Heavyweight in the world is....


Yep the loser of Ward v Kovalev will be number 2!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Fair play they are both risking their 0 this is a big fight

I just cant see Ward not getting caught, Kovalev is huge


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> that all could be true. Ward comes off as the type not to risk putting his body in that situation though. He's been adamant that he'll move up the proper way and be a real 175. Who knows man, I just don't to cross this fight off like we did for Lomachenko vs Walters, Garcia/Lopez vs Gamboa, Marquez vs Morales, etc
> 
> I must have more faith in GGG than you do. I actually think he has a good chance vs Ward. GGG has great power and Ward can be hurt. Abraham shook him up early with a jab and GGG's jab is very good. Ward's is better, but GGG's will still be heavy and accurate. I think this is one of the best fights that can happen along with Ward vs Kovalev.
> 
> ...


andre ward fought his last fight at 172 pounds

wtf does a fight with dawson that happened three years ago have to do with today?

can jean pascal still make 168? garcia 140? hopkins 160?

its called growing out of a weight class if you havent figured it out yet.

and your 176 theory fails even more so because andre had every opportunity to fight golovkin at a 164 catch weight, just 12 pounds less than his fight night weight. ggg, whose fight night weight against monroe was 170, offered to go to 154 for 154 champ floyd...16 pounds difference.

one guy was trying to make a_* fair fight*_...one guy not so much


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> andre ward fought his last fight at 172 pounds
> 
> wtf does a fight with dawson that happened three years ago have to do with today?
> 
> ...


Ward fought there just to test the weight out and was coming off of a layoff. He weighed 173lbs 10 days before the fight happened. I think it's easy to see that he can easily make 168. He's not going to 175 because he outgrew 168. Plus how can we call Ward a huge middleweight when you look at the massive fighters at 175 like Kovalev, Dawson, Beterbiev, Gonzales, Campillo, etc.

GGG would be small at 168 and Ward would be small at 175.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

#Cobrad


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Ward fought there just to test the weight out and was coming off of a layoff. He weighed 173lbs 10 days before the fight happened. I think it's easy to see that he can easily make 168. He's not going to 175 because he outgrew 168. Plus how can we call Ward a huge middleweight when you look at the massive fighters at 175 like Kovalev, Dawson, Beterbiev, Gonzales, Campillo, etc.
> 
> GGG would be small at 168 and Ward would be small at 175.


have you ever thought that ward made the cut 10 days out? all what matters is fight night weight which ward wont, and has not disclosed, after the dawson fight.

the only argument here is the one that i laid out for you above.

stud ggg, in his first fight above 160, offered a respectable catchweight of 164 to fight night weight 176 ward to which andre declined...a 12 pound difference. the same undefeated ward who was regarded by most as the number two pfp in the world.

170 fight night weight stud golovkin offered to fight 154 champ floyd at 154...a 16 pound difference. the same floyd who was regarded by most as the number 1 pfp fighter in the world

160 stud golovkin offered to fight 168 champ froch in wembley with no catch weight

golovkin equals stud

golovkin haters equal complete fuken morons


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Ward would have dominated GGG I can't believe anyone wanted to see that fight so badly. But Ward vs Kovalev will be great if it happens


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Medicine said:


> That right there is the only reason you wanted this fight to happen. You hate GGG with a passion and wanted to see him lose. Wanted him to move up a division with no tune up fights and go against the p4p number 2 who is currently pushing LH.
> 
> You clowns are just as bad as the people who want Floyd at 38 to move up to MW and fight GGG.


Bingo.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

:lol: at all the butthurt responses I've gotten from Golovtards in this thread. Settle down girls. Ward's moving up so your hero is safe for now.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

So what seems to be the case is that Ward is allowed to gradually grow into 175 the right way but Golovkin is to jump straight up and take on not only an established SMW but who also happens to be very near the top of P4P list?

Thank fuck this toxic shit that has stunk out the joint for too long is going to bed.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Cormega said:


> :lol: at all the butthurt responses I've gotten from Golovtards in this thread. Settle down girls. Ward's moving up so your hero is safe for now.


Well I'm more a fan of Ward by a small margin but you didn't respond when I put a perfectly civil and reasonable question to you.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

PityTheFool said:


> Well I'm more a fan of Ward by a small margin but you didn't respond when I put a perfectly civil and reasonable question to you.


I didn't see a response from you. I'll go back and look.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

PityTheFool said:


> How did you feel about Ward calling out Floyd?
> Because that was pretty much the same thing.Shit talking
> Here's a link to an even handed article where Andre gets to clear things up; http://www.fighthype.com/news/article14065.html
> 
> ...


I felt that he was just talking shit knowing full well that Floyd wouldn't even consider it, which he didn't even for a second, but I would not have expected him to start backtracking had Floyd agreed. If you talk shit you should be prepared to back it up.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Ward would have dominated GGG I can't believe anyone wanted to see that fight so badly. But Ward vs Kovalev will be great if it happens


why do you want to see GGG vs Cotto. Shit why even watch GGG vs Lemiuex?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> So what seems to be the case is that Ward is allowed to gradually grow into 175 the right way but Golovkin is to jump straight up and take on not only an established SMW but who also happens to be very near the top of P4P list?
> 
> Thank fuck this toxic shit that has stunk out the joint for too long is going to bed.


naw, my main point in this thread is that I really wanted to see Ward vs GGG. That fight will be impossible to make now that the fighters are 2 weight classes apart. I'm not trying to diss GGG or anything. I'm just laying out my disappointment. I was hoping Ward would stick around a little bit longer for when GGG moves up. Then Ward could fight Kovalev afterward


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> naw, my main point in this thread is that I really wanted to see Ward vs GGG. That fight will be impossible to make now that the fighters are 2 weight classes apart. I'm not trying to diss GGG or anything. I'm just laying out my disappointment. I was hoping Ward would stick around a little bit longer for when GGG moves up. Then Ward could fight Kovalev afterward


It's far too long for both fighters to wait at this stage mate.You can't blame Golovkin for hanging around at 160 when there's a possibility of a Canelo fight and a tiny chance of Cotto where there is big money fighting both.
Sadly,he wouldn't get near the same money fighting Ward at this juncture.
And as for Ward,I've been waiting years for him to finally move up and I don't believe there's a SMW in the world who could take four rounds off him.
I'm much happier that he's finally going up because this place would be horrendous if there was even discussions for Ward-GGG.
The greater good wins out here.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Cormega said:


> I felt that he was just talking shit knowing full well that Floyd wouldn't even consider it, which he didn't even for a second, but I would not have expected him to start backtracking had Floyd agreed. If you talk shit you should be prepared to back it up.


Like most name fighters,Ward has talked shit and not backed it up and contradicted himself.Golovkin hasn't done any worse and can't be held accountable for what his knobend trainer says.It wasn't so long ago that Hunter said Ward is a 168 fighter and won't be moving up.
You'll probably find instances of most English speaking fighters doing it.Andre was really pissed off that he has all that talent but can't get amongst the PPVs and went through a bad spell of saying the wrong thing out of frustration.I'm wondering if Kovalev is a Vegas or AC fight because I suspect he(Ward) wouldn't be happy with an East Coast fight.But either way he's looking at a fight that will finally get him a big audience.
He slaughtered Froch for going after Chavez when he had done the same thing more vigorously a year or two before.It's just how the game goes.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Tum-ti-tum...
http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/10/...alks-golovkin-lemieux-calls-andre-ward-a-liar


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> Tum-ti-tum...
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/10/...alks-golovkin-lemieux-calls-andre-ward-a-liar


That will add another ten pages to a thread that is supposed to be about a heavily anticipated fight that has nothing to do with Golovkin.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Felix said:


> Tum-ti-tum...
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/10/...alks-golovkin-lemieux-calls-andre-ward-a-liar


Doesn't count because it doesn't fit the anti-GGG agenda so will be dismissed. If it had been Ward or Hunter saying it then fair enough


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Doesn't count because it doesn't fit the anti-GGG agenda so will be dismissed. If it had been Ward or Hunter saying it then fair enough


I hate to say it because I like some of the guys involved here,but you're right on the button there mate.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, majority of the posts on this site have gone to complete shit. The double standards are insanely obvious and painful, yet people refuse to acknowledge them. 

Few years ago fighters were talking about fighting for money over taking on the best challenge and there was nonstop shit talking... Another fighter does it nowadays who's liked and it's perfectly okay! Whatever, glad Ward is still trying to take on the best challenges.

He deserves to win the lineal title, despite the fact that we don't think his challengers will be any challenge. WTF ever! :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> Tum-ti-tum...
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/10/...alks-golovkin-lemieux-calls-andre-ward-a-liar


The only thing that is relevant that he said is that Ward sent the email after Lemiuex vs GGG was done. I thought it was before that, but I guess not. So GGG is off the hook for that. BUT Ward openly called out and issued a challenge to GGG before the fight was signed. Yes Ward said he wanted a couple of tuneups, but after the Paul Smith fight, he asked to fight GGG right away for his next fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> It's far too long for both fighters to wait at this stage mate.You can't blame Golovkin for hanging around at 160 when there's a possibility of a Canelo fight and a tiny chance of Cotto where there is big money fighting both.
> Sadly,he wouldn't get near the same money fighting Ward at this juncture.
> And as for Ward,I've been waiting years for him to finally move up and I don't believe there's a SMW in the world who could take four rounds off him.
> I'm much happier that he's finally going up because this place would be horrendous if there was even discussions for Ward-GGG.
> The greater good wins out here.


I'm not really trying to blame GGG here in this thread. I'm just displaying my sadness that Ward isn't going to wait any longer. Personally I feel like GGG isn't even going to fight Cotto/Canelo next. If Cotto wins, the fight will fall apart over a catchweight. If Canelo wins, he'll say he isn't a real middleweight yet and fight Timothy Bradley at 154. Then best case scenario, GGG fights Lee/Saunders. If not it'll be somebody irrelevant. Then everybody will be asking, "Why couldn't have he just fought Ward?"

and while GGG's biggest paydays come with Canelo/Cotto, Ward's biggest payday comes with GGG. Then I still would like to see Ward fight a number of guys at 168 (PBC/RocNation could prevent that).

The whole situation just sucks. I believe all of them have unfinished business at their weight classes.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> 160 stud golovkin offered to fight 168 champ froch in wembley with no catch weight
> 
> golovkin equals stud
> 
> golovkin haters equal complete fuken morons


Yeah. This post sums you up. Golovkin offered to fight several guys @ 168 but when it came to Ward he refused to fight at 168 - instead it had to be 164. So much for the *stud* shit you're talking.

Also, it's not a size thing. GGG offered 168 to JCC Jr. who is honestly 50/50 for making weight in all of his fights. JCC Jr. would be close to 190 on fight night with GGG @ 168. Ward would come in ~175 on fight night from 168.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Wow, majority of the posts on this site have gone to complete shit. The double standards are insanely obvious and painful, yet people refuse to acknowledge them.
> 
> Few years ago fighters were talking about fighting for money over taking on the best challenge and there was nonstop shit talking... Another fighter does it nowadays who's liked and it's perfectly okay! Whatever, glad Ward is still trying to take on the best challenges.
> 
> He deserves to win the lineal title, despite the fact that we don't think his challengers will be any challenge. WTF ever! :rofl


There's plenty of double standards from "your side" as well Div. You either don't get that, or you just brush them aside.

So because GG would be a favorite to win, he shouldn't even bother? I take it you aren't aware of how ridiculous that is? "Yeah GGG, just give on your dream because it's too easy."

I suppose you had that same mentality whenever FMjr had a fight he was heavily favored against? Why Fight Gatti, or Baldomir, or Alvarez at all? Or even DLH? Why fight Hatton? In all these fights, it was clear he would win.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Yeah. This post sums you up. Golovkin offered to fight several guys @ 168 but when it came to Ward he refused to fight at 168 - instead it had to be 164. So much for the *stud* shit you're talking.
> 
> Also, it's not a size thing. GGG offered 168 to JCC Jr. who is honestly 50/50 for making weight in all of his fights. JCC Jr. would be close to 190 on fight night with GGG @ 168. Ward would come in ~175 on fight night from 168.


lol I'm impressed you have enough patience to even respond to his post


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> There's plenty of double standards from "your side" as well Div. You either don't get that, or you just brush them aside.
> 
> *So because GG would be a favorite to win, he shouldn't even bother?* I take it you aren't aware of how ridiculous that is? "Yeah GGG, just give on your dream because it's too easy."
> 
> I suppose you had that same mentality whenever FMjr had a fight he was heavily favored against? Why Fight Gatti, or Baldomir, or Alvarez at all? Or even DLH? Why fight Hatton? In all these fights, it was clear he would win.


that point was already made in this thread about Ward vs GGG before @Divi253 even said it. He's just responding to what they said


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> that point was already made in this thread about Ward vs GGG before @*Divi253* even said it. He's just responding to what they said


I'm not even talking about Ward versus GGG.

Didn't look like he was responding to anyone, since he didn't quote anyone in particular. Still doesn't make what he said any less ridiculous.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> I'm not even talking about Ward versus GGG.
> 
> Didn't look like he was responding to anyone, since he didn't quote anyone in particular. Still doesn't make what he said any less ridiculous.


bruh he's repeating exactly what others have said, but switched the names around. Double standard right there


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Either way...happy as fuck Ward is thinking about being active again :rofl Ward debut @ 175 on the Canelo-Cotto card makes that a fucking mega-event. Seriously. A must-buy for me at least.

Anyhow, really looking forward to how things are going to progress


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> bruh he's repeating exactly what others have said, but switched the names around. Double standard right there


No, he's not. He's lumping different things said by different posters in different situations, and acting like they were the same. You and your boys do it all the time, then cry over some fictional double standard. They are only the same if you dumb them down, removing most of the details that separates them. It's not really hard to see.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Yeah. This post sums you up. Golovkin offered to fight several guys @ 168 but when it came to Ward he refused to fight at 168 - instead it had to be 164. So much for the *stud* shit you're talking.
> 
> Also, it's not a size thing. GGG offered 168 to JCC Jr. who is honestly 50/50 for making weight in all of his fights. JCC Jr. would be close to 190 on fight night with GGG @ 168. Ward would come in ~175 on fight night from 168.


wtf do "several guys @168" have to do with andre ward, who most viewed at the time as the number 2 pfp fighter in the world... an undefeated lhw olympic gold medalist no less

by your bizarre logic, terrance crawford is not a stud because he did not fight lucas mattysse or danny garcia in his first fight at 140 not to mention the fact that he can no longer make 135

if you didnt realize it, ggg can still make 160 and was willing to make 154

why do you guys continue to be the dumbest people on this forum?

lmfao you somehow drawing some sort of perverse analogy with 160 chavez to 168 ward

lmfao you somehow not realizing how complete bad azz ggg is for offering to move up a weight class and fight 168 froch in wembley


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol I'm impressed you have enough patience to even respond to his post


you ward fans are getting made to look like fools here

and whats even worse is that you are too dumb to even realize it.

name the last time a fighter from a lower weight class stepped up and fought an undefeated champion, pfp #1 or 2 candidate, without a catch weight

hall of fame michael spinks almost 30 years ago

hopefully you finally realize how dumb you are for critcizing gennady golovkin for asking for a catchweight middle against andre ward


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

A black fighter moving up to fight a bigger stronger opponent. I'm shocked.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> There's plenty of double standards from "your side" as well Div. You either don't get that, or you just brush them aside.
> 
> So because GG would be a favorite to win, he shouldn't even bother? I take it you aren't aware of how ridiculous that is? "Yeah GGG, just give on your dream because it's too easy."
> 
> I suppose you had that same mentality whenever FMjr had a fight he was heavily favored against? Why Fight Gatti, or Baldomir, or Alvarez at all? Or even DLH? Why fight Hatton? In all these fights, it was clear he would win.


Never said he shouldn't even bother because he's a favorite, did I? I'm pointing out how funny it is that Boxing Fans are saying he *deserves* to win the lineal title against someone we don't believe will be a challenge. While they want others to take on the best challenge. You don't find that ridiculous?

Floyd was heavily ridiculed for the Baldomir fight since you want to bring it up.. Difference being he fought the perceived challenge (Judah), then took the easier lineal fight to snatch the title. People complained then and he actually did the right thing fighting both, GGG's team seem to have no plans on facing Ward.. But that's okay, because people like GGG. Whatever.

Who wasn't Floyd heavily favored against that he clearly avoided? Show me a fighter, while this board was active since you can only reference what I said on this site, and I will gladly explain why I didn't complain about him ducking the fight. If GGG had nobody around who could challenge him it wouldn't be an issue, but he clearly has someone in a weight class he clearly was willing to go..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> No, he's not. He's lumping different things said by different posters in different situations, and acting like they were the same. You and your boys do it all the time, then cry over some fictional double standard. They are only the same if you dumb them down, removing most of the details that separates them. It's not really hard to see.


I forgot why I ignore most of your messages. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I forgot why I ignore most of your messages. Thanks for reminding me.


Must be something with Floyd fans... I don't think I've ever seen dude disagree with any other fans on boxing related stuff like he does with Floyd fans.. Will come into a thread pages deep and quote a Floyd fan to disagree or quote someone talking shit to them, so he can agree. No actual response to the thread at hand sometimes, just come in to say something about Floyd fans. Odd

Hell in this very thread it's not a single mention of the fight the topic is about.. :conf


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Must be something with Floyd fans... I don't think I've ever seen dude disagree with any other fans on boxing related stuff like he does with Floyd fans.. Will come into a thread pages deep and quote a Floyd fan to disagree or quote someone talking shit to them, so he can agree. No actual response to the thread at hand sometimes, just come in to say something about Floyd fans. Odd.


I will give him a pass in this instance since I addressed him first, but he did reply to you. It is very Lance_Uppercut like. Lance was a bit of a hypocrite also who liked to move the goal post as well. Excuse one fighter for something and condemn another for doing the same exact thing


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I will give him a pass in this instance since I addressed him first, but he did reply to you. It is very Lance_Uppercut like. Lance was a bit of a hypocrite also who liked to move the goal post as well. Excuse one fighter for something and condemn another for doing the same exact thing


Any interaction not involving Floyd or boxing seems to go just fine... I just need to learn to ignore certain posters on certain topics, and I'm sure some feel the same way about me.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I forgot why I ignore most of your messages. Thanks for reminding me.


If you cannot recognize that that is the case with you and your boys, then by all means ignore me.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Never said he shouldn't even bother because he's a favorite, did I? I'm pointing out how funny it is that Boxing Fans are saying he *deserves* to win the lineal title against someone we don't believe will be a challenge. While they want others to take on the best challenge. You don't find that ridiculous?
> 
> Floyd was heavily ridiculed for the Baldomir fight since you want to bring it up.. Difference being he fought the perceived challenge (Judah), then took the easier lineal fight to snatch the title. People complained then and he actually did the right thing fighting both, GGG's team seem to have no plans on facing Ward.. But that's okay, because people like GGG. Whatever.
> 
> Who wasn't Floyd heavily favored against that he clearly avoided? Show me a fighter, while this board was active since you can only reference what I said on this site, and I will gladly explain why I didn't complain about him ducking the fight. If GGG had nobody around who could challenge him it wouldn't be an issue, but he clearly has someone in a weight class he clearly was willing to go..


He deserves the opportunity Div, just as any fighter trying to become the recognized champion, and to unify the division. How the heck are you against that? The rest of your post is pretty irrelevant to this discussion. Just because you make a big deal out of something doesn't mean it's actually a big deal.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Any interaction not involving Floyd or boxing seems to go just fine... I just need to learn to ignore certain posters on certain topics, and I'm sure some feel the same way about me.


Fair enough. But i've given FMjr more then his share of props and accolades on this board.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I will give him a pass in this instance since I addressed him first, but he did reply to you. It is very Lance_Uppercut like. Lance was a bit of a hypocrite also who liked to move the goal post as well. Excuse one fighter for something and condemn another for doing the same exact thing


Get off your high horse man. Feel free to show where I excuse one guy while harping on another for doing the same. I know you won't though. Seems most times you lay some claim on me, you weasel out when I ask you to show me the example.

Still obsessed with some other poster from ten years ago. That's just sad.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> He deserves the opportunity Div, just as any fighter trying to become the recognized champion, and to unify the division. How the heck are you against that? The rest of your post is pretty irrelevant to this discussion. Just because you make a big deal out of something doesn't mean it's actually a big deal.


I'm against that being used as an excuse for him not to worry about Ward when it looks like Ward is trying to make the fight. Wasn't brought up when he tried to negotiate with the other two at 168. Isn't brought up when an article from GGG's side comes out saying Ward is ducking/lying. It's mostly brought up when a Ward fight is brought up. GGG's team basically said they don't want him to face Ward at 100% right now, just wish his fans can as well. Some have, won't say all haven't...

But whatever, any possibility of them fighting is over. Subject shouldn't come up anymore.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> If you cannot recognize that that is the case with you and your boys, then by all means ignore me.


I will


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Fair enough. But i've given FMjr more then his share of props and accolades on this board.


Impossible not to give him his props and accolades for what he's done and be taken seriously by anyone, wasn't implying that. You critique him and or his fans far more than anyone else. It is what it is. :cheers


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Get off your high horse man. Feel free to show where I excuse one guy while harping on another for doing the same. I know you won't though. Seems most times you lay some claim on me, you weasel out when I ask you to show me the example.
> 
> Still obsessed with some other poster from ten years ago. That's just sad.


in this thread, more than one poster said that Ward shouldn't bother with fighting GGG or that they dont't the fight because it'd be onesided. Now you're getting on Divi because he said that why is GGG begging to fight somebody who isn't a challenge to him. It's the same thing really.

and I don't show you examples a lot of times recently because I used to play that game with you and you'd move the goal post. Then I'd give another example, and you dismiss it another hypocritical display. I decided not to waste my time and argue with you for pages. Matter a fact, I have a test on Friday, and shouldn't even been replying now


----------



## Chitown (Jan 9, 2014)

I sincerely doubt this happens. Andre will soon say he needs more tuneup fights for sure specially at LHW. Kathy Duva is fucking awful too , wasnt Kovalev supposed to fight next month? Because of Haymon and Duvas thing we wont get Kovalev/Stevenson. Unless Sergey wants to continue beating scrubs on HBO we wont see him in anything resembling close to a Ward or Stevenson level fight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cormega said:


> :lol: at all the butthurt responses I've gotten from Golovtards in this thread. Settle down girls. Ward's moving up so your hero is safe for now.


You talk about Golovkin more than all the "Golovtards" on the board put together. This isn't a Golovkin thread yet all your posts have been about Golovkin.

I'm starting to think you're Abel Sanchez and you signed up on here to build up GGG hype. It's working, you easily turn any thread into a Golovkin thread.










Here you are getting a proper handful of GGG ass. You're sick, stick to training you freak.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You talk about Golovkin more than all the "Golovtards" on the board put together. This isn't a Golovkin thread yet all your posts have been about Golovkin.
> 
> I'm starting to think you're Abel Sanchez and you signed up on here to build up GGG hype. It's working, you easily turn any thread into a Golovkin thread.
> 
> ...


it's my fault. I intended for this thread to be about GGG and Ward. I was going to title the thread "Ward leaving 168". But the Kovalev part of this was more relevant and covered that previous point. But like I said, I'm not trying to talk crap about GGG right now. He didn't do anything wrong at the moment. I'm just showing my disappointed at one of the best matchups in boxing being impossible to make now.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Really excited about this fight, but GGG plunking out is really disappointing. Kobalev is the better fight and greater challenge but wanted to see if GGG was great. Oh well, gonna be a helluva fight.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah trust me bored is not going to fight killervev

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I'm against that being used as an excuse for him not to worry about Ward when it looks like Ward is trying to make the fight. Wasn't brought up when he tried to negotiate with the other two at 168. Isn't brought up when an article from GGG's side comes out saying Ward is ducking/lying. It's mostly brought up when a Ward fight is brought up. GGG's team basically said they don't want him to face Ward at 100% right now, just wish his fans can as well. Some have, won't say all haven't...
> 
> But whatever, any possibility of them fighting is over. Subject shouldn't come up anymore.


Of course he's worried about Ward, that goes w/o saying. His team isn't stupid, they know how good Ward is. And AGAIN, they looked at 2 money fights at 168 where he would then go back to 160. How many times must that be repeated?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I will


Geez dude....you act too much like a little baby sometimes. No need for that at all.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Impossible not to give him his props and accolades for what he's done and be taken seriously by anyone, wasn't implying that. You critique him and or his fans far more than anyone else. It is what it is. :cheers


Why shouldn't someone of his skill level be critiqued more? That just goes with the territory of being as good as he is. As for his fans, look around at who the most vocal ones are. Rapist leon, vulgar Cormega, race baiting MW. And his highness...who needs not being mentioned. :hey

But regardless of disagreement, you're always cool. I appreciate that. :cheers


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> in this thread, more than one poster said that Ward shouldn't bother with fighting GGG or that they dont't the fight because it'd be onesided. Now you're getting on Divi because he said that why is GGG begging to fight somebody who isn't a challenge to him. It's the same thing really.
> 
> and I don't show you examples a lot of times recently because I used to play that game with you and you'd move the goal post. Then I'd give another example, and you dismiss it another hypocritical display. I decided not to waste my time and argue with you for pages. Matter a fact, I have a test on Friday, and shouldn't even been replying now


I don't play games here. There's been more than one occasion where you've accused me of saying something I clearly did not. You either do that intentionally, which makes you a liar, or you do it unintentionally, which suggests you aren't reading what I say properly. You have no qualms of changing words of other posters to suit your retort. Maybe keep your imaginary arguments to yourself instead.

If you have a test, maybe stay off the board for a while. No rush to hit 30K posts in record fashion.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I just want Ward to announce his next fight.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Really excited about this fight, but GGG plunking out is really disappointing. Kobalev is the better fight and greater challenge but wanted to see if GGG was great. Oh well, gonna be a helluva fight.


I doubt GGG will ever move from 160. Too much of a risk for him.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

A potentially good thread about Ward and Kovalev derailed by...Golovkin haters. Good work fellas. Good work.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

We have a good chance of one of the three or four best fights in the whole sport here and 120 posts in,it's all about Golovkin.

Pretty fucking ridiculous.No one has went into any detail about how the fight will go or hardly even mentioned Kovalev.

This shit is the scourge of the forum right now.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Some people have a very strange obsession with that GGG-Ward fight. And its always the same people who bring that topic up.
Pretty strange.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Great fight, think crusher has enough to really push Ward. 
Ward-GGG has turned everyone into hypocritical morons with the ugly hint of racism in the background, it's boxing, there is going to be trash talk and sometimes it's going to make people look silly. Stop going on like a bunch of girls.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I think that Kovalev beats Ward. Kovalev has that good timing and solid speed. Also a good counter puncher. He will catch Ward at some stage and he wont be able to take it. Kovalev also will be the bigger and stronger guy in there wich cant help if Ward is going to clinch Kovalev.
This is a great fight.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> A potentially good thread about Ward and Kovalev derailed by...Golovkin haters. Good work fellas. Good work.


Mayweather dumbass supporters are on team ward now. As a fan of wards originally ill be supporting him from a distance now


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

All the Mayweather **** are switching to Ward I see. A thread about Kovalev v Ward derailed on the first page by the gay boys banging on about Golovkin.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> That will add another ten pages to a thread that is supposed to be about a heavily anticipated fight that has nothing to do with Golovkin.


I know mate but I couldn't help but highlight the apparent hole in Ward's story. :yep



JamieC said:


> Doesn't count because it doesn't fit the anti-GGG agenda so will be dismissed. If it had been Ward or Hunter saying it then fair enough


Yup, it'd be gospel if Ward or Hunter had made a similar statement. The same way Ward's given a pass for being hesitant to move to 175 or to meet Golovkin halfway despite having claimed a desire to fight as high as heavyweight and a willingness to meet Floyd at 160 (or whatever the weight was).

As for Ward-Kovalev; if it happens and is Ward's next fight then that's impressive, and he'll deserve credit, though it really ought to be considered in the light of true greats like Duran and RJJ who'd happily flit through the weights without the same kind of BS.

Do I expect him to win? I dunno. I think it has the potential to be a close fight, somewhat ugly and lacking in "flow" as Ward will not want Kovalev to find his rhythm. That said, I think it'll come down to whether or not Ward can impose his own physicality.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Golovtards had nothing but excuses when this fight was being seriously discussed. For all the shit they talk they have zero confidence in their hero. Not long ago it was "everybody is ducking him" and "anybody from 154-168". Now it's "he needs to stay at MW and wait for the Canelo-Cotto winner". Despite all the loud talk he's far from an unstoppable monster, and he, his team and his fans know this.


What a bell end :-(


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

I personally believe Bummyluvkin has a chance against the Irishman since Ward's been inactive for like 10 years. His fangirls think that Ward absolutely destroys and demolishes Lil G though which is why they want him to fight a shopworn midget. :-(


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I think that Kovalev beats Ward. Kovalev has that good timing and solid speed. Also a good counter puncher. He will catch Ward at some stage and he wont be able to take it. Kovalev also will be the bigger and stronger guy in there wich cant help if Ward is going to clinch Kovalev.
> This is a great fight.


Sadly,you can guarantee people will complain if Ward clinches,but how the hell do you avoid those bombs for 12 rounds without doing it?
Kovalev has the power of a big punching heavyweight but the flow of a MW.
It's a brilliant fight but people need to realise you need to use certain tactics to stay safe against Krusher.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Sadly,you can guarantee people will complain if Ward clinches,but how the hell do you avoid those bombs for 12 rounds without doing it?
> Kovalev has the power of a big punching heavyweight but the flow of a MW.
> It's a brilliant fight but people need to realise *you need to use certain tactics to stay safe against Krusher*.


Adonis has his tactics right to ensure that, so far. :hey :deal


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Always thought Ward wins this and always wanted him to but after reading this thread the usual suspects are kinda making me want to see him ktfo, good job.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> I personally believe Bummyluvkin has a chance against the Irishman since Ward's been inactive for like 10 years. His fangirls think that Ward absolutely destroys and demolishes Lil G though which is why they want him to fight a shopworn midget. :-(


:lol:


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Why is there no talk of Ward fighting Degale?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> A potentially good thread about Ward and Kovalev derailed by...Golovkin haters. Good work fellas. Good work.





PityTheFool said:


> We have a good chance of one of the three or four best fights in the whole sport here and 120 posts in,it's all about Golovkin.
> 
> Pretty fucking ridiculous.No one has went into any detail about how the fight will go or hardly even mentioned Kovalev.
> 
> This shit is the scourge of the forum right now.


the sole intention I made this thread was to talk about Ward vs GGG. I should have named it something else, but the part about Kovalev was probably the most important piece of news. I'll have a thread directly and only talking about Ward vs Kovalev when that's official or that I know for sure that they are in deep talks.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Some people have a very strange obsession with that GGG-Ward fight. And its always the same people who bring that topic up.
> Pretty strange.


yes just like some people had a strange obsession for Mayweather vs Pacquiao or Kovalev vs Stevenson or Rigondeaux vs Lomachenko. How strange


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> I personally believe Bummyluvkin has a chance against the Irishman since Ward's been inactive for like 10 years. His fangirls think that Ward absolutely destroys and demolishes Lil G though which is why they want him to fight a shopworn midget. :-(


:rofl


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I think that Kovalev beats Ward. Kovalev has that good timing and solid speed. Also a good counter puncher. He will catch Ward at some stage and he wont be able to take it. Kovalev also will be the bigger and stronger guy in there wich cant help if Ward is going to clinch Kovalev.
> This is a great fight.


Kovalev was getting his bell rung by Pascal who couldn't box his way out of a paper bag. He hasn't seen anything like Ward yet


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> The only thing that is relevant that he said is that Ward sent the email after Lemiuex vs GGG was done. I thought it was before that, but I guess not. So GGG is off the hook for that. BUT Ward openly called out and issued a challenge to GGG before the fight was signed. Yes Ward said he wanted a couple of tuneups, but after the Paul Smith fight, he asked to fight GGG right away for his next fight.


Without going into the minutiae of things; it simply highlights (assuming of course that Sanchez is being truthful) that Ward isn't always entirely forthcoming with the whole truth.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Why is there no talk of Ward fighting Degale?


Jay-Z and Haymon don't work together. Same at LHW as Ward vs Beterbiev, Stevenson, E. Alvarez etc cannot happen if you look at the current political BS in boxing.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Kovalev was getting his bell rung by Pascal who couldn't box his way out of a paper bag. He hasn't seen anything like Ward yet


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> the sole intention I made this thread was to talk about Ward vs GGG. I should have named it something else, but the part about Kovalev was probably the most important piece of news. I'll have a thread directly and only talking about Ward vs Kovalev when that's official or that I know for sure that they are in deep talks.


Bball,you and I go back quite a bit here and the other place,but I really can't get my head around why a sensible and decent guy like yourself keeps stirring a pot that you know has some very nasty ingredients.I also find it hard to believe that you've started holding one fighter to a different standard than another,because let's be honest here,Ward hasn't always backed up his comments either.
I also find it very difficult to believe that a knowledgeable young man like yourself thinks it would be a good idea for a guy who still hasn't really fought anyone to make one of the most notoriously difficult weight class jumps(particularly for white boys.Just a fact I'm afraid) to go straight in with a guy at 168 who should really already be getting talked about as an ATG.
Ward was calling Chavez out when he was at middleweight when anyone with half an eye could see that as soon as Jr couldn't make weight,he was finished because it was only his size that got him anywhere at 160,so guys like Ward,Golovkin and Froch all wanted some of those pesos because there was so little happening for them at the respective times.
The only one who deserves a pass on that was Froch,because he has nowhere near the skill of the other two and 90% of his big wins came more because of guts and determination than anything and he was the only one who Chavez would have stood half a chance against(and still,not even half of we're honest)
Point being,shit gets said.Ward is still struggling to get his name out there and Golovkin is still trying to get a big fight.
If anyone thinks it's a good move for Golovkin to go up and fight Ward at the full 168 and totally derail his career then they obviously just want to see the guy beat.
He is perfectly entitled to hang around at his optimum weight where there is a better chance of bigger purses and wins just like it was Andre's prerogative to hang around at 168 when there was no one capable of taking four rounds off him on a bad night.
I've been desperate for Ward to move up because I believe it would be better for his career but just as I said all along,maybe he felt sluggish and the time wasn't right.
But this whole Ward-Golovkin thing is bad for this forum and I'm going to be honest with you;As one of the guys who makes a real effort to keep the WBF busy,you were the one I thought who would rise above it and stop letting yourself get involved in what is undeniably a very nasty undercurrent.
And I'm going to admit to what may be perceived as a double standard but I know you are smart enough to take it for what it is.
I say that when it comes to boxers talking smack they shouldn't be held to different standards,but when it comes to posting on here and nasty shit like this,I hold you to a higher standard than some others.
GGG has nothing at 168 so you should know that Ward would never get full credit for beating him,so why not sit back and enjoy Ward moving up where he can finally start cementing his legacy without having to fight on the likes of BET because no one outside of the hardcore fans cares about him.
You think he would get the same credit for beating Golovkin as he would Krusher?

And I know some will disagree or find holes in my post but I don't care,because it's only meant for you and I hope you take it in the spirit I intended.:good


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> Without going into the minutiae of things; it simply highlights (assuming of course that Sanchez is being truthful) that Ward isn't always entirely forthcoming with the whole truth.


hopefully Sanchez keeps checking his lies then, but that's the only thing he's refuted so far. I think we can all agree that Ward issued a challenge to fight GGG for 50/50 at 168 and GGG's team responded with 164lbs and decided to fight Lemiuex instead. Nobody is denying those facts


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


>


Ward is gonna clown this kid. But mad props to the Krusher for not being a pussy like you and your heroes


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Bball,you and I go back quite a bit here and the other place,but I really can't get my head around why a sensible and decent guy like yourself keeps stirring a pot that you know has some very nasty ingredients.I also find it hard to believe that you've started holding one fighter to a different standard than another,because let's be honest here,Ward hasn't always backed up his comments either.
> I also find it very difficult to believe that a knowledgeable young man like yourself thinks it would be a good idea for a guy who still hasn't really fought anyone to make one of the most notoriously difficult weight class jumps(particularly for white boys.Just a fact I'm afraid) to go straight in with a guy at 168 who should really already be getting talked about as an ATG.
> Ward was calling Chavez out when he was at middleweight when anyone with half an eye could see that as soon as Jr couldn't make weight,he was finished because it was only his size that got him anywhere at 160,so guys like Ward,Golovkin and Froch all wanted some of those pesos because there was so little happening for them at the respective times.
> The only one who deserves a pass on that was Froch,because he has nowhere near the skill of the other two and 90% of his big wins came more because of guts and determination than anything and he was the only one who Chavez would have stood half a chance against(and still,not even half of we're honest)
> ...


What do you mean about different standard? Just reread what I said in this thread. I'm not trying to blame GGG right now. I already said that to you in my previous post
http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...-coming-soon&p=2209022&viewfull=1#post2209022

This is thread about how I personally am upset that Ward will not be staying at 168 for a little longer to wait for GGG. Everybody else may be talking crap about him, but I haven't done it once in this thread.

And if GGG says that he wants to have a tuneup fight at 168 first, then say it. In the past they would try to say that Ward turned it down or Ward isn't a star, etc. When they say that they want to clean out 160, but sign on the dotted line to fight 2 fights at 168, then it just shouts out as an excuse.

And again, read my posts in this thread. I haven't badmouthed GGG at all. Nobody could describe my posts as "nasty". Like I said before, I'm not really demanding for GGG to move up right now. His priorities should be to unify with Lemiuex, Lee/Saunders, and Canelo/Cotto right now. BUT I'm sad that Ward won't be around anymore when GGG eventually moves up to 168.

The only double standards I see really is how people say that Ward shouldn't bother fighting GGG because he's dominate him and then claim how GGG vs Cotto must happen or even Lemiuex. Ward vs GGG is more competitive than those fights imo. Me as a boxing fan got excited at seeing two fighters dominate their weight classes and eventually fighting each other. It's just like Kovalev vs Ward, GSP vs Anderson Silva, Mayweather vs Canelo, Inoue vs Gonzalez, Canelo vs GGG, etc.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> _*the sole intention I made this thread was to talk about Ward vs GGG.*_ I should have named it something else, but the part about Kovalev was probably the most important piece of news. I'll have a thread directly and only talking about Ward vs Kovalev when that's official or that I know for sure that they are in deep talks.


that ggg/ward fight is not happening. ward had a chance to fight ggg at a catchweight of 164 and passed.

move on with your life

its really quite pathetic that so much of it revolves around a guy whose trying to fight another guy from a lower weight class wihtout making any consoldations like when 160 ggg conceded to fight 154 mayweather at 154 without a catchweight


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

If Ward fights Kovalev right away I have to make Kovalev a big favorite over him, would rather see Ward take two tune-ups at 175. One gimme fight to test the waters and a ranked opponent. Next to Rigo-Loma this is the best fight to make in boxing


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> :barf


what?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> what?


read @*PityTheFool* and what hes trying to say to you

the quicker you move on from the ggg/ward topic the better. your argument will lose everytime to anyone here that does not have a race agenda. everyone see right through it and i have laid it out for you why on more than one occasion.

it really makes you look bad

a couple of your other buddies here, they are already looked at as the morons of this forum with no hope


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> If Ward fights Kovalev right away I have to make Kovalev a big favorite over him, would rather see Ward take two tune-ups at 175. One gimme fight to test the waters and a ranked opponent. Next to Rigo-Loma this is the best fight to make in boxing


my guess is that kovalev would open as a -250 to -300


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> If Ward fights Kovalev right away I have to make Kovalev a big favorite over him, would rather see Ward take two tune-ups at 175. One gimme fight to test the waters and a ranked opponent. Next to Rigo-Loma this is the best fight to make in boxing


I'd like to see Ward take a solid contender at 175 first. Just to see gauge the matchup a little better.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Ward is gonna clown this kid. But mad props to the Krusher for not being a pussy like you and your heroes


Ok moron.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I'd like to see Ward take a solid contender at 175 first. Just to see gauge the matchup a little better.


he really should fight fonfara...somewhat of a 175 version of 160 pavlik. ward previously signed to fight kp at 168 before he injured his shoulder


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

quincy k said:


> my guess is that kovalev would open as a -250 to -300


No idea what it means, I don't gamble, is it in favor for Kovalev or not?



Pedrin1787 said:


> I'd like to see Ward take a solid contender at 175 first. Just to see gauge the matchup a little better.


The question is who? I don't see Pascal fighting him, not if he wants to give up being a contender. Beterbiev is to green and they won't match him that though, maybe someone like Fonfara?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> No idea what it means, I don't gamble, is it in favor for Kovalev or not?
> 
> The question is who? I don't see Pascal fighting him, not if he wants to give up being a contender. Beterbiev is to green and they won't match him that though, maybe someone like Fonfara?


lay $250 to win $100.

a 71 percent chance of winning

i agree about fonfara


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> hopefully Sanchez keeps checking his lies then, but that's the only thing he's refuted so far. I think we can all agree that Ward issued a challenge to fight GGG for 50/50 at 168 and GGG's team responded with 164lbs and decided to fight Lemiuex instead. Nobody is denying those facts


We both know, as do many others, that Sanchez is the chief shit-talker in that camp. Generally speaking the best thing to do is take most statements with a pinch of salt unless there's some reliable corroboration.

Personally, I think both sides are guilty of trying to spin the facts to best serve their own agenda. The chief difference, so far as I can tell, is that Ward has a much stronger claim to being "The Man" in his division (even without full unification) than Golovkin does. All this talk of GGG vs the Cotto/Alvarez winner being pointless because it's one-sided is moot as long as either of those holds the WBC and lineal 160lb titles.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> that ggg/ward fight is not happening. ward had a chance to fight ggg at a catchweight of 164 and passed.
> 
> move on with your life
> 
> its really quite pathetic that so much of it revolves around a guy whose trying to fight another guy from a lower weight class wihtout making any consoldations like when 160 ggg conceded to fight 154 mayweather at 154 without a catchweight


shhhuuut up pussy


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> What do you mean about different standard? Just reread what I said in this thread. I'm not trying to blame GGG right now. I already said that to you in my previous post
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...-coming-soon&p=2209022&viewfull=1#post2209022
> 
> This is thread about how I personally am upset that Ward will not be staying at 168 for a little longer to wait for GGG. Everybody else may be talking crap about him, but I haven't done it once in this thread.
> ...


You haven't read or interpreted my post anywhere near the way I hoped you would.
You know it goes way further than this thread and you start a thread announcing great news but go straight back to a subject that I know fine well you're smart enough to know is toxic around here.

I won't be re-reading any posts in this thread because much like the other threads on Ward-Golovkin,it goes in a direction I have no desire to walk down.
And at no point did I say you had posted anything nasty.I said (or was trying to say) that I hoped you would be one of the posters heavily involved in this regular argument who would rise above it,but I'm afraid that if your interpretation of my post is how it appears in your reply,then I'm wasting my time trying to appeal to you to help bring it down.
You've taken what I thought I made clear were general points completely personally when that was never what I hoped you would take from what I said.

Ah well.Win some lose some and I've lost here.
You seem to be more sad that Ward won't be fighting a guy that might never even fight at 168 than you are happy that Ward could be taking one of the best fights in boxing.
And I can't help but think now (and I didn't until now) that you just want to see Andre beat the shit out of Golovkin because you're happily entrenched in this whole thing that I'm not going to pretend doesn't exist.
And I'm telling the absolute truth when I say that makes _me_ sad.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> shhhuuut up pussy


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...Left-By-Matthysse/page3&p=2206347#post2206347


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I'd like to see Ward take a solid contender at 175 first. Just to see gauge the matchup a little better.


That would be perfectly reasonable and probably sensible as well even though I still fancy him to rule that division.

Would Golovkin have been granted the same courtesy at 168 though?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> That would be perfectly reasonable and probably sensible as well even though I still fancy him to rule that division.
> 
> Would Golovkin have been granted the same courtesy at 168 though?


There's no fighter at 175 that can replicate Kovalevs fluidity. It'd be a rehash of his fights with Dawson and Rodriguez. Ward smacking around a big lumbering oaf.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm far from convinced that GGG will ever move to 168.

If he beats Canelo and/or Cotto, he gets the boost needed to become a PPV star, which was the only reason he wanted to fight Froch or Chavez Jr at 168.

Once he achieves PPV regular status and becomes undisputed Middleweight Champion, I think it likely he will do a Hagler and get promising fighters at 154 to move up to Middleweight, in addition to leaving any promising Middleweight no choice but to fight him, as he will have all the belts.

So expect to see GGG fighting Andrade, Charlo, Lara in the next year or two or three.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> There's no fighter at 175 that can replicate Kovalevs fluidity. It'd be a rehash of his fights with Dawson and Rodriguez. Ward smacking around a big lumbering oaf.


I still don't want to hear any bitching if Ward clinches a lot and gets the victory.I've been watching some highlights and there is no way you can get through 12 rounds and not get hurt if you don't stay close to him.
I just mean in regards to fitting into the weight and being comfortable.Don't get me wrong,I'd love it if he went straight up and in but I wouldn't begrudge him a 175 fight first.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm very excited for this fight, but I'm really disappointed that we won't get Ward vs GGG


My thoughts exactly. This fight could still happen years down the road.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> lay $250 to win $100.
> 
> a 71 percent chance of winning
> 
> i agree about fonfara


really!

Surely Ward would be the favourite if this fight gets made.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Mushin said:


> My thoughts exactly. This fight could still happen years down the road.


Dunno, Golovkin's what, 33?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> the sole intention I made this thread was to talk about Ward vs GGG. I should have named it something else, but the part about Kovalev was probably the most important piece of news. I'll have a thread directly and only talking about Ward vs Kovalev when that's official or that I know for sure that they are in deep talks.


If that was your sole intention then that really wasn't clear but it's evidence that you'll need some luck to stop an official Ward vs. Kovalev thread going the same way as this one.

Yeah, it's a damn shame that S.O.G. vs. GGG is incredibly unlikely to happen now.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Ward-Kovalev is an excellent fight.

Ward has always been a big 168lbs'er, he has a legitimate chance of beating Kovalev, I'd favor him, even. It's going to be a fantastic fight!

Ward was always too big, too strong and too athletic for Golovkin, he would smother Golovkins work and work him to a decision, there were times in the fight between GGG-Monroe Jr that you saw the flaws that Ward would take FULL advantage of.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Great fight. 50/50 fight for me.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

This is a fantastic contrast of style, involving two of the top fighters in the world. I'd have loved to see Ward versus GGG as much as anyone, but not at the cost of Ward waiting around rather than getting on with his own career. Even IF GGG had moved up to 168, I certainly wouldn't advise to jump right into a fight w/ Ward his first time at 168. It's clear not many realize just how difficult a jum pfrom 160 to 168 is historically. And I don't mean a MW moving to 168 and feasting on 3rd rate fighters, but to move up and have a great level of success. Not many have done it and stayed on the top level.

Excellent fight to be made with Ward ans Kovalev. A shame it's turned into some bitter bitchfest.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Is Ward still set to fight on the Canelo/Cotto undercard? I guess that will be as close to LHW as possible. It will be interesting to see if Kovalev has a tune up fight before, I don't think he really needs to but this will be an extremely intriguing fight. 

Kovalev doesn't just have power like Matthysse power, he has brutal damaging power which can stop you in your tracks. I feel Ward will still pull this one off (more comfortable than people may seem) but Jackson is going to set up an amazing gameplan that's for sure.

Winner batters Stevenson which I'm sure everyone would enjoy watching too :good


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I saw both men walking around Stub Hub during the Bradley/Vargas card. They are very similar in stature, Ward looks to have a little arm length, maybe be a hair taller.

Keep in mind the two never stood next to each other, but from my vantage point I had a pretty clear view of both of them.

Close fight. Andre finds a way to win, though. He always does.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2015)

JeffJoiner said:


> I saw both men walking around Stub Hub during the Bradley/Vargas card. They are very similar in stature, Ward looks to have a little arm length, maybe be a hair taller.
> 
> Keep in mind the two never stood next to each other, but from my vantage point I had a pretty clear view of both of them.
> 
> Close fight. Andre finds a way to win, though. He always does.


Hopefully they do it at th Stubhub although I imagine they will try a bigger LA/NYC venue, Oakland of Vegas.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I saw both men walking around Stub Hub during the Bradley/Vargas card. They are very similar in stature, Ward looks to have a little arm length, maybe be a hair taller.
> 
> Keep in mind the two never stood next to each other, but from my vantage point I had a pretty clear view of both of them.
> 
> Close fight. Andre finds a way to win, though. He always does.


Ward fought at 175 at the Olympics and bullied Froch around the ring one of the strongest most physically imposing super middles in history. It baffles me why anyone would think there's gonna be a strength or size difference. Dimensionally they are nearly identical


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> Hopefully they do it at th Stubhub although I imagine they will try a bigger LA/NYC venue, Oakland of Vegas.


Definitely. I'd love to go to this fight. Anywhere in LA or Vegas and I probably will. I still have enough friends and family in the Bay Area that I wouldn't entirely rule out Oakland, either.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Ward fought at 175 at the Olympics and bullied Froch around the ring one of the strongest most physically imposing super middles in history. It baffles me why anyone would think there's gonna be a strength or size difference. Dimensionally they are nearly identical


There will likely be a punching power differential, but Andre will be able to handle himself well on the inside, I agree.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

This is a fight that will excite me.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Ward fought at 175 at the Olympics and bullied Froch around the ring one of the strongest most physically imposing super middles in history. It baffles me why anyone would think there's gonna be a strength or size difference. Dimensionally they are nearly identical





JeffJoiner said:


> There will likely be a punching power differential, but Andre will be able to handle himself well on the inside, I agree.


Damn you all convincing me bored has a chance against killervev.

Hopefully we get to see it.. it's a big fight like ggg ward would have been.. best fighting the best regardless of size.. but ward seems to be closer in size to kovalev.

Can't wait..

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> Damn you all convincing me bored has a chance against killervev.
> 
> Hopefully we get to see it.. it's a big fight like ggg ward would have been.. best fighting the best regardless of size.. but ward seems to be closer in size to kovalev.
> 
> ...


GGG was at the same card (and drew much louder ovations) and was noticeably smaller than both Kovalev and Ward. I think, if that fight were to happen, people would see the height and reach gap at the press conference stare down and feel much differently about GGG's chances.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> GGG was at the same card (and drew much louder ovations) and was noticeably smaller than both Kovalev and Ward. I think, if that fight were to happen, people would see the height and reach gap at the press conference stare down and feel much differently about GGG's chances.


Ggg doesn't need height and reach though.. his skills are dependent on explosiveness.. sort of like Tyson was short but carried a thick frame.. they make themselves a small target coming in and just explode..

But you are right.. height and reach do matter and ward could probably take advantage of that.. but those calling the win referenced wards inside work to offset gggs attacks so ggg in that scenario wouldn't have to chase ward so the power factor may just come out..

I love both fights I wish one day ggg fights him.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


> Ward-Kovalev is an excellent fight.
> 
> Ward has always been a big 168lbs'er, he has a legitimate chance of beating Kovalev, I'd favor him, even. It's going to be a fantastic fight!
> 
> *Ward was always too big, too strong and too athletic for Golovkin*, he would smother Golovkins work and work him to a decision, there were times in the fight between GGG-Monroe Jr that you saw the flaws that Ward would take FULL advantage of.


The more I think about it, the more I think you're right. I can GGG fighting a SMW at maybe a catch weight perhaps but seeing as Ward has outgrown 168 recently puts that fight completely out of question.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> We have a good chance of one of the three or four best fights in the whole sport here and 120 posts in,it's all about Golovkin.
> 
> Pretty fucking ridiculous.No one has went into any detail about how the fight will go or hardly even mentioned Kovalev.
> *
> This shit is the scourge of the forum right now*.


:deal especially the bit in bold


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> :deal especially the bit in bold


Nicely pointed out mate.
Sadly,it will probably fall on deaf ears when those ears are the ones who need to hear it most.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

I wonder how dirty this fight will be, Ward can fight dirty and Kov strikes me as a guy who doesn't have any problems with going along with it


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> I wonder how dirty this fight will be, Ward can fight dirty and Kov strikes me as a guy who doesn't have any problems with going along with it


Kovalev is a fucking psychopath. I wouldn't want to piss him off. :lol:


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Nicely pointed out mate.
> Sadly,it will probably fall on deaf ears when those ears are the ones who need to hear it most.


Of course it will. 
I agree with pretty much everything you've said. People only want to see that fight to see GGG get beat.
Ward is much too big and skilled for GGG who is at best an average sized MW.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

knowimuch said:


> I wonder how dirty this fight will be, Ward can fight dirty and Kov strikes me as a guy who doesn't have any problems with going along with it


Yeah, I can see that too. Kovalev's a mean motherfucker.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Dazl1212 said:


> Of course it will.
> I agree with pretty much everything you've said. People only want to see that fight to see GGG get beat.
> Ward is much too big and skilled for GGG who is at best an average sized MW.


Twatever, you dumb cunt. I want to see both in fights that they wouldn't be heavily favored to win, which is why I wanted both fights to happen.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Twatever, you dumb cunt. I want to see both in fights that they wouldn't be heavily favored to win, which is why I wanted both fights to happen.


Yeah of course you wanker.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yes just like some people had a strange obsession for Mayweather vs Pacquiao or Kovalev vs Stevenson or Rigondeaux vs Lomachenko. How strange


:rofl


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Of course he's worried about Ward, that goes w/o saying. His team isn't stupid, they know how good Ward is. And AGAIN, they looked at 2 money fights at 168 where he would then go back to 160. How many times must that be repeated?


I know why they accepted the fights, I just expected more from the fans who bash other fighters for taking easier money fights.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Kovalev is a fucking psychopath. I wouldn't want to piss him off. :lol:


the laughing and pointing at pascal when jean was on queer street tells you that sergey thoroughly enjoys seeing a person in pain

big kudos to ward if he steps up and fights kovalev


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I know why they accepted the fights, I just expected more from the fans who bash other fighters for taking easier money fights.


ward called out chavez right after julio lost 11 out of 12 rounds with sergio

the same ward that was scheduled to fight 160 kp after pavlik lost a one sided decision to hopkins and lost a ud to 160 sergio. the same kp that had never beaten a ranked 168.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> :deal especially the bit in bold


1 of those 4 best fights in boxing is Ward vs GGG imo. Kovalev vs Stevenson is a more important fight imo.



Divi253 said:


> :rofl


it's so bizarre how this fight was being built up for years and they were gaining all this hype for the fight. Then at one point, people actually believed that Ward was ducking GGG and turned the fight down.

Now supposedly nobody wants it. :conf


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Twatever, you dumb cunt. I want to see both in fights that they wouldn't be heavily favored to win, which is why I wanted both fights to happen.


GG is what? 33 now?
Like I said,you only need half an eye to see that fighting Ward is career suicide,and whilst people in the States just don't grasp how bad Paul Smith actually is,it would have been similarly risky (though maybe not _quite_ as much) for Andre to go right in with Kov.
I wish people could see it from the point of guys like me who is a fan of both (but as I said,Ward a bit more) where you realise it was a ridiculous idea with no CW and Andre going up now is far is far better for his career than outpointing GG at 168.

Again,people I have the utmost respect for as posters (yes,I still stand by it) only want to see this to see GG getting whupped.
How about seeing the bigger picture for the guy you're meant to support rather than focusing on hoping the smaller guy gets hurt?

Jesus Fucking Christ man! I really need to show some willpower and ignore this subjectMy bad.:gsg


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> GG is what? 33 now?
> Like I said,*you only need half an eye to see that fighting Ward is career suicide*,and whilst people in the States just don't grasp how bad Paul Smith actually is,it would have been similarly risky (though maybe not _quite_ as much) for Andre to go right in with Kov.
> I wish people could see it from the point of guys like me who is a fan of both (but as I said,Ward a bit more) where you realise it was a ridiculous idea with no CW and Andre going up now is far is far better for his career than outpointing GG at 168.
> 
> ...


No it's not. Why is it? Even at a cw of 164 I'd pick Ward to beat GGG on points. So Golovkin gets beat by Ward...so what? If anything the aura of invincibility being removed makes other fights more likely doesn't it? Suddenly promoters who were unsure about putting their guy in with GGG are thinking "maybe my guy can beat him". GGG could lose to Ward and still unify the MW division. And if he wins then it would be amazing for his career.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 1 of those 4 best fights in boxing is Ward vs GGG imo. Kovalev vs Stevenson is a more important fight imo.
> 
> it's so bizarre how this fight was being built up for years and they were gaining all this hype for the fight. Then at one point, _*people actually believed that Ward was ducking GGG and turned the fight down*_.
> 
> Now supposedly nobody wants it. :conf


you wont find a single non-troll here on the chb forum that said ward was ducking ggg so i dont know why you are even mentioning that other than tryign to create an argument that does not exist

that would be alongside the same dumfuk stupidity as someone here saying that ggg is not a complete fuken bad azz for

1. offering 168 top ten pfp candidate carl froch a fight in wembley with no cathweight in gggs first attempt at 168

2. offering a 164 catchweight to number 2 pfp undefeated champion andre ward in gggs first fight at 168

3. offering to fight number one pfp undefeated 154 champion floyd mayweather with no cathweight in his first attempt at 154

all pretty much in a six month span if not less

when its put in black and white it clearly shows how moronic some of the people here are and what i can only conclude as some sort of racists agenda that has no place on a boxing forum


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> No it's not. Why is it? Even at a cw of 164 I'd pick Ward to beat GGG on points. So Golovkin gets beat by Ward...so what? If anything the aura of invincibility being removed makes other fights more likely doesn't it? Suddenly promoters who were unsure about putting their guy in with GGG are thinking "maybe my guy can beat him". GGG could lose to Ward and still unify the MW division. And if he wins then it would be amazing for his career.


Golovkin is actually getting good fights now: Rubio, Murray, Monroe Jr., and Lemieux are nothing at all to sneeze at. We all know Haymon will likely not put in his best fighters at 160 lbs. against Golovkin. That's pretty much a given, though.

Quillin last fucking vacated his title instead of fighting dangerous Matvey Korobov; although, only Andy Lee had the balls to face him.

I hope Lee beats Saunders because Lee will actually fight Golovkin. Lee went from Korobov, to Quillin, to Saunders with no fucking lame ass "breaks" in between. That's a hell of a dangerous fucking run right there.

As I said before, there was no indication given at all that Ward could even make 168 lbs. anymore. Plus, I'm sure if Lemieux pulls the upset no one will be talking about Ward/Lemieux. :lol:


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Man I really dont get it. You have a thread named Kovalev-Ward coming soon yet people talk about Golovkin-Ward? For some people its like a drug to talk about that fight. Like they cant get enough of that topic.:rofl


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Felix said:


> Dunno, Golovkin's what, 33?


He's a fresh 33 though, he's boxed like 50 fewer rounds than Ward in his pro career even though he's had more fights (obviously because most of his fights don't last long). I think GGG is the type of fighter that ages well in the ring, he doesn't rely too much on his speed and reflexes, he's a thinking fighter first and foremost, and power is the last thing to go. 3-4 years down the road, if both fighters stay undefeated and GGG cleans out 160 and then moves up to 168 and has success there, I can see them fighting at 172 catch weight or something.



JeffJoiner said:


> GGG was at the same card (and drew much louder ovations) and was noticeably smaller than both Kovalev and Ward. I think, if that fight were to happen, people would see the height and reach gap at the press conference stare down and feel much differently about GGG's chances.


There's a difference but it's not huge by any means.










Also to put things in perspective, GGG dropped Kovalev in sparring despite the size difference.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I just killed yall's talking point about the title. I'll reply to your long posts addressed to me when i get home from taking my suit to the dry cleaners


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I just killed yall's talking point about the title. I'll reply to your long posts addressed to me when i get home from taking my suit to the dry cleaners


Just say that you really just want to talk about Ward-Golovkin. But next time you should think about a diffirent thread title.:rofl


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Golovkin is actually getting good fights now: Rubio, Murray, Monroe Jr., and Lemieux are nothing at all to sneeze at. We all know Haymon will likely not put in his best fighters at 160 lbs. against Golovkin. That's pretty much a given, though.
> 
> Quillin last fucking vacated his title instead of fighting dangerous Matvey Korobov; although, only Andy Lee had the balls to face him.
> 
> ...


Oh totally. Golovkin's resume is more than nothing to sneeze at. It's a very active output of dominant wins against former champions and respectable contenders. I agree with your criticism of Quillin but I'm not sure how it applies to my post? Are you talking about Haymon being reluctant to put the winner of Quillin/Jacobs in with GGG even if Golovkin was to take a loss?

I hope Lee fucking brutally KOs Saunders mainly because I think Billy Joe is a cunt. I can see Lee and Golovkin happening late next year for sure. Lee's cut from a different cloth than a lot of other fighters.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Just say that you really just want to talk about Ward-Golovkin. But next time you should think about a diffirent thread title.:rofl


Didn't you get the memo? @bballchump11 started this thread specifically to talk about Ward and GGG. That's why he titled it "Ward vs. Kovalev coming soon" linking to an article about Ward vs. Kovalev. Jeez. Keep up man.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Golovkin is actually getting good fights now: Rubio, Murray, Monroe Jr., and Lemieux are nothing at all to sneeze at. We all know Haymon will likely not put in his best fighters at 160 lbs. against Golovkin. That's pretty much a given, though.
> 
> Quillin last fucking vacated his title instead of fighting dangerous Matvey Korobov; although, only Andy Lee had the balls to face him.
> 
> ...


Haymon ain't the issue here trick. Stop changing the subject. Quillin opposition to date has been just as tough as bumloveckin.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Just say that you really just want to talk about Ward-Golovkin. But next time you should think about a diffirent thread title.:rofl


cluck cluck


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> No it's not. Why is it? Even at a cw of 164 I'd pick Ward to beat GGG on points. So Golovkin gets beat by Ward...so what? If anything the aura of invincibility being removed makes other fights more likely doesn't it? Suddenly promoters who were unsure about putting their guy in with GGG are thinking "maybe my guy can beat him". GGG could lose to Ward and still unify the MW division. And if he wins then it would be amazing for his career.


You're not allowing for the fact it is one of the most notorious weight jumps for ruining fighters with countless examples of guys who couldn't do it.
Why shouldhe start messing about with his weight at 33(I think) until he gets a big fight or two at his optimum weight.
Too many people think guys can jump up and down as they please not to mention the body becomes much harder to maintain by the time a male reaches 35.
It makes no sense at all whether he or his trainer said it or not.
And no one knows that he can just take a loss and move back down and clean up.
I know one half man/half cobra who fought guys who have never been the same since and you only need to look at Hamed to see what happens when the invincibility goes.
Enjoy the fact there's a good chance we might get one of the two or three best match ups here but people just don't seem to give a shit about that.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> cluck cluck


How do you see Ward vs. Kovalev going?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> ward called out chavez right after julio lost 11 out of 12 rounds with sergio
> 
> the same ward that was scheduled to fight 160 kp after pavlik lost a one sided decision to hopkins and lost a ud to 160 sergio. the same kp that had never beaten a ranked 168.


Ok? What fight is he refusing for an easier fight? If none, what are you talking about?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> No it's not. Why is it? Even at a cw of 164 I'd pick Ward to beat GGG on points. So Golovkin gets beat by Ward...so what? If anything the aura of invincibility being removed makes other fights more likely doesn't it? Suddenly promoters who were unsure about putting their guy in with GGG are thinking "maybe my guy can beat him". GGG could lose to Ward and still unify the MW division. And if he wins then it would be amazing for his career.


I'm sure there's a number of people who think GGG can beat Ward at 168. And like you said, if he loses, so what? When talking about an undefeated record it's "being undefeated doesn't matter, fighting the best does".. So why can't he risk a loss to a great fighter? Is Ward somehow going to ruin him? I don't get it..


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> I'm sure there's a number of people who think GGG can beat Ward at 168. And like you said, if he loses, so what? When talking about an undefeated record it's "being undefeated doesn't matter, fighting the best does".. So why can't he risk a loss to a great fighter? Is Ward somehow going to ruin him? I don't get it..


I would much rather GGG fights canelo and cot to. If he loses against ward then cot to and canelo will have an excuse to avoid him.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> You're not allowing for the fact it is one of the most notorious weight jumps for ruining fighters with countless examples of guys who couldn't do it.
> Why shouldhe start messing about with his weight at 33(I think) until he gets a big fight or two at his optimum weight.
> Too many people think guys can jump up and down as they please not to mention the body becomes much harder to maintain by the time a male reaches 35.
> It makes no sense at all whether he or his trainer said it or not.
> ...


We'll have to agree to disagree then mate. Weight is managed so meticulously these days that I don't think historic comparison is a valid argument for Golovkin not fighting at 164 or even 168. I've mentioned before that Ward vs. Kovalev makes more sense (from all angles) than Ward vs. GGG but Ward vs. GGG at 164 would have been a makeable fight. Your opposition to Ward vs. GGG seems to be that Golovkin might not mentally recover from a loss. I don't buy into that as a reason not to make a fight. Just get the best fighters in the ring with each other.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Ok? What fight is he refusing for an easier fight? If none, what are you talking about?


the fact of the matter is that guys take easier fights.

no one criticized ward here for asking to fight chavez just the same that no one here should criticize ggg for asking to fight chavez as well.

moving up from 160 and challenging froch in wembley in gggs first attempt at 168 is simpy bad azz and to not comprehend the magnitude of the offer is just ignorant


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I just killed yall's talking point about the title. I'll reply to your long posts addressed to me when i get home from taking my suit to the dry cleaners


Bball,I feel shit even having to say this and I'm afraid(and you should be well aware that this is meant in a complimentary way) it may sour your opinion of me.
But I still have mad non **** forum love for you but this is not one of your finest hours.
Remember years ago I thought from your posting that I thought for weeks you were the same sort of age as me because of the quality of your posting?
Well that guy would have understood me right away even though I firmly believe that guy would have shut this shit off his posting thoughts and plans months ago


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> I would much rather GGG fights canelo and cot to. If he loses against ward then cot to and canelo will have an excuse to avoid him.


I don't see him fighting both.. You think those are more competitive fights?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> the fact of the matter is that guys take easier fights.
> 
> no one criticized ward here for asking to fight chavez just the same that no one here should criticize ggg for asking to fight chavez as well.
> 
> moving up from 160 and challenging froch in wembley in gggs first attempt at 168 is simpy bad azz and to not comprehend the magnitude of the offer is just ignorant


Nobody is criticizing him for asking to fight Chavez, the criticism is because he's demanding Ward be 164 while not demanding it from the others.. And the 'reason' being used isn't Ward is better, it's shit like Ward isn't relevant and Ward is just trying to get his name out there.. It's bullshit, own up to you thinking the man is too good to face at the limit.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Nobody is criticizing him for asking to fight Chavez, the criticism is because he's demanding Ward be 164 while not demanding it from the others.. And the 'reason' being used isn't Ward is better, it's shit like Ward isn't relevant and Ward is just trying to get his name out there.. It's bullshit, own up to you thinking the man is too good to face at the limit.


how many people here were criticizing rigo for offering loma 124?

and if what you are saying is that ward is better than ggg at 168 you will have zero argument from me here just the same as i think loma is better than rigo at 126, brook better than postol at 147, lara better than thurman at 154, wlad better than glowacki at hw, crawford better than linares at 140

its called weight classes


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> I don't see him fighting both.. You think those are more competitive fights?


I don't know about competitive, and don't really care to be honest. I watch boxing for my own entertainment and Ward is a boxer thats hard to get excited about. I don't know many people who are that much into Ward to tell you the truth. Are you?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> how many people here were criticizing rigo for offering loma 124?
> 
> and if what you are saying is that ward is better than ggg at 168 you will have zero argument from me here just the same as i think loma is better than rigo at 126, brook better than postol at 147, lara better than thurman at 154, wlad better than glowacki at hw, crawford better than linares at 140
> 
> its called weight classes


Some, not many.. But I don't think Rigondeaux negotiated any fights at the full limit then had a special request for Lomachenko.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> I don't know about competitive, and don't really care to be honest. I watch boxing for my own entertainment and Ward is a boxer thats hard to get excited about. I don't know many people who are that much into Ward to tell you the truth. Are you?


I see.

I do, but most people I talk boxing with are into that type of fighting and don't just want to see highlight reel KO's.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Some, not many.. But I don't think Rigondeaux negotiated any fights at the full limit then had a special request for Lomachenko.


who cares?

the fact of the matter is that ggg was willing to move up out of his weight class, meet at a halfway catchweight to an undefeated number #2 pfp fighter that wanted to fight him, and the fight was not made

what do you not understand about that and what does carl froch or julio caesar chaves jr have to do with anything?

no different than danny garcia moving up out of lww and not immediately challenging champions thurman or brook and fighting pauli malignaggi

the last time a guy moved up a weight class to fight the number one or number two pfp undefeated fighter without a catchweight was HOF michael spinks almost 30 years ago agaisnt larry holmes and because ggg is asking for a cathweight he is getting ridiculed for it

30 fuken years

do you even realize how fuken dumb this argument is?

and the fact that ggg was trying to make fights with both froch and mayweather makes the riduculing even more idiotic


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I'm sure there's a number of people who think GGG can beat Ward at 168. And like you said, if he loses, so what? When talking about an undefeated record it's "being undefeated doesn't matter, fighting the best does".. So why can't he risk a loss to a great fighter? Is Ward somehow going to ruin him? I don't get it..


I don't get it either. And it's not like Golovkin himself isn't willing to risk a loss. The arguments orbiting the Golovkin vs. Ward catchweight fight were that GGG was willing to fight Froch at 168. Did anyone seriously see that as a gimme fight for Golovkin? Golovkin is clearly willing to take risky fights. The idea of a catchweight of 164 with Ward made perfect sense given Ward had less promotional leverage than Froch but a fight with Ward at 164 would still have been more risky, imo, than a fight with Froch at 168. The GGG/SOG fight not happening isn't the fault of one single person but it's disappointing to hear people suggesting that it shouldn't happen at all.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> How do you see Ward vs. Kovalev going?


Defensively Kovalev has liabilities Ward will be able to exploit as Pascal showed and should win a competitive decision


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> I see.
> 
> I do, but most people I talk boxing with are into that type of fighting and don't just want to see highlight reel KO's.


Fair enough, but I think fighters like GGG, Cotto, Canelo, Kovalev, Beterbiev and El Chocalito have a lot more to offer than 'highlight reel KOs'. That's dismissing their skills.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> who cares?
> 
> the fact of the matter is that ggg was willing to move up out of his weight class, meet at a halfway catchweight to an undefeated number #2 pfp fighter that wanted to fight him, and the fight was not made
> 
> ...


The situation has been explained multiple times, dunno why you keep quoting people writing the exact same thing.... Any fighter requesting a catchweight for one fighter but not another in the same weight class will be ridiculed. Pac was for the Cotto fight, Mayweather was for the Canelo fight, Cotto was for the Geale fight.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

The way people are defending Golovkin you'd swear you were family.


"stay away from my cousin Ward"


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Defensively Kovalev has liabilities Ward will be able to exploit as Pascal showed and should win a competitive decision


Shit. Another Ward on points prediction. I must be the only cat on this board that thinks Ward gets a stoppage. I thought I could count on you for a Ward stoppage prediction. Have we ever seen Kovalev chase a win while behind on points?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Oh totally. Golovkin's resume is more than nothing to sneeze at. It's a very active output of dominant wins against former champions and respectable contenders. I agree with your criticism of Quillin but I'm not sure how it applies to my post? Are you talking about Haymon being reluctant to put the winner of Quillin/Jacobs in with GGG even if Golovkin was to take a loss?
> 
> I hope Lee fucking brutally KOs Saunders mainly because I think Billy Joe is a cunt. I can see Lee and Golovkin happening late next year for sure. Lee's cut from a different cloth than a lot of other fighters.


No, it was about promoters being reluctant to put Golovkin in with their fighters, and if he loses, they'll all stack up. We all know who is the most reluctant. We have Saunders who already stated he doesn't want to fight Golovkin (similar to Selby) and then you have Haymon who makes titlists drop belts instead of fighting dangerous fighters.

I just think it's sketchy to say fighters should now be forced to take a loss just to get fights. That's just how I read your post.

I mean shit. Fans are already saying fighters should change promoters just to get fights.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> I don't get it either. And it's not like Golovkin himself isn't willing to risk a loss. The arguments orbiting the Golovkin vs. Ward catchweight fight were that GGG was willing to fight Froch at 168. Did anyone seriously see that as a gimme fight for Golovkin? Golovkin is clearly willing to take risky fights. The idea of a catchweight of 164 with Ward made perfect sense given Ward had less promotional leverage than Froch but a fight with Ward at 164 would still have been more risky, imo, than a fight with Froch at 168. The GGG/SOG fight not happening isn't the fault of one single person but it's disappointing to hear people suggesting that it shouldn't happen at all.


I don't think GGG is risk adverse at all. I think his trainer, smartly, is trying to guide his fighter into big fights he thinks are winnable. I'm disappointed first in these fans who are so against the fight because they think GGG could lose.. Second his trainer for continuing to bash Ward's competition while not giving Ward a fight at the full limit like he would for others.. I get it, but it's still disappointing, especially because he talks like he thinks GGG would beat Ward quite clearly.

It's certainly not a single person's fault it isn't happening, both sides have dropped the ball and probably been caught lying...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Haymon ain't the issue here trick. Stop changing the subject. Quillin opposition to date has been just as tough as bumloveckin.


Yeah, stop defending Gaymon. We all know you and him be running a train on those trannies. By the way, I know your down syndrome is a deep handicap, but those aren't womenz... :sad5


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> The situation has been explained multiple times, dunno why you keep quoting people writing the exact same thing.... Any fighter requesting a catchweight for one fighter but not another in the same weight class will be ridiculed. Pac was for the Cotto fight, Mayweather was for the Canelo fight, Cotto was for the Geale fight.


cotto was the 160 champ defending his 160 belt under the 160 limit upon his request. same for floyd with canelo. these were not catch weights per say(a fight weight taking in between weight classes generally by champions in two difrferent weight classes). this was just two fighters abusing the heritage of boxing by not allowing a fighter to come in at the prescribed weight limit set forth by the sanctioning bodies

the only idiots that were ridiculing pacqioua were the dumfuk flomos who could not comprehend that manny pacqioua was the 140 champ moving up and meeting at a catchweight miguel cotto, the 147 champ.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> Fair enough, but I think fighters like GGG, Cotto, Canelo, Kovalev, Beterbiev and El Chocalito have a lot more to offer than 'highlight reel KOs'. That's dismissing their skills.


Never said that about any of those fighters either. Explained why most people I talk boxing to enjoy watching a fighter like Ward, who you said you don't find entertaining. They mostly enjoy watching someone be broken down throughout a fight, while the winner doesn't have dynamite in their gloves. Ward brings that, they don't necessarily get it from fighters who bring constant "highlight reel ko's".


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> cotto was the 160 champ defending his 160 belt under the 160 limit upon his request. same for floyd with canelo. these were not catch weights per say(a fight weight taking in between weight classes generally by champions in two difrferent weight classes). this was just two fighters abusing the heritage of boxing
> 
> the only idiots that were ridiculing pacqioua were the dumfuk flomos who could not comprehend that manny pacqioua was the 140 champ moving up and meeting at a catchweight miguel cotto, the 147 champ.


They were catch weights.

Pacquiao already beat up Oscar at the 147 limit, no reason for a catchweight in that fight. Same for Floyd.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Shit. Another Ward on points prediction. I must be the only cat on this board that thinks Ward gets a stoppage. I thought I could count on you for a Ward stoppage prediction. Have we ever seen Kovalev chase a win while behind on points?


Pascal was landing bombs on Kovalev and he was hurt like once, Ward won't commit and he doesn't hit as hard as Pascal


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> They were catch weights.
> 
> Pacquiao already beat up Oscar at the 147 limit, no reason for a catchweight in that fight. Same for Floyd.


what does 142 manny pacquioa beating unranked oscar delahoya have to do with paq being the 140 champ and cotto being the 147 champ meeting at a catchweight?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, stop defending Gaymon. We all know you and him be running a train on those trannies. By the way, I know your down syndrome is a deep handicap, but those aren't womenz... :sad5


A midget like you would be happy to get the top flight trannies God Haymon be getting you know you ain't get anything else mini me


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> No, it was about promoters being reluctant to put Golovkin in with their fighters, and if he loses, they'll all stack up. We all know who is the most reluctant. We have Saunders who already stated he doesn't want to fight Golovkin (similar to Selby) and then you have Haymon who makes titlists drop belts instead of fighting dangerous fighters.
> 
> I just think it's sketchy to say fighters should now be forced to take a loss just to get fights. That's just how I read your post.
> 
> I mean shit. Fans are already saying fighters should change promoters just to get fights.


To be fair to Haymon an Quillin, the belt was dropped during Pete's promotional transition from GBP to Haymon. Haymon put Quillin in with Lee shortly afterwards so Quillin could have his old belt back by now if he'd beaten Lee.

Sorry, but I don't know what you mean by 'fighters being forced to take a loss'. Who are you appying that to? I agree that promotional politics is a massive hurdle in getting fights made.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Pascal was landing bombs on Kovalev and he was hurt like once, Ward won't commit and he doesn't hit as hard as Pascal


Ward doesn't need to hit as hard as Pascal he just needs to hit more accurately more consistently. Pascal's power is overrated imo. He's a punches in bunches kind of guy. Ward's success against Kovalev will be completely different, stylistically, from Pascal's. If Ward doesn't commit it will be for the duration of...what...3...4 rounds at the most.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> what does 142 manny pacquioa beating unranked oscar delahoya have to do with paq being the 140 champ and cotto being the 147 champ meeting at a catchweight?


He already fought someone at the full limit, no need for a catch weight after that IMO. Cotto wasn't going to be huge compared to Oscar.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> He already fought someone at the full limit, no need for a catch weight after that IMO. Cotto wasn't going to be huge compared to Oscar.


were you complaining when pfp #1 lww champion chavez insisted on a 145 cathweight with #2 pfp ww champion whitacker...who just one year earlier was a 140 champ as well?

i dont remember too many people complaining about the 145 catchweight that chavez insisted on...even though julio had already fought at 142 and above on several occassions.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> were you complaining when pfp #1 lww champion chavez insisted on a 145 cathweight with #2 pfp ww champion whitacker...who just one year earlier was a 140 champ as well?
> 
> i dont remember too many people complaining about the 145 catchweight that chavez insisted on...even though julio had already fought at 142 and above on several occassions.


Wasn't old enough to complain about that then.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> They were catch weights.
> 
> Pacquiao already beat up Oscar at the 147 limit, no reason for a catchweight in that fight. Same for Floyd.


Oscar had clout, Cotto didn't. Simple as that.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> cotto was the 160 champ defending his 160 belt under the 160 limit upon his request. same for floyd with canelo. these were not catch weights per say(a fight weight taking in between weight classes generally by champions in two difrferent weight classes). this was just two fighters abusing the heritage of boxing by not allowing a fighter to come in at the prescribed weight limit set forth by the sanctioning bodies
> 
> the only idiots that were ridiculing pacqioua were the dumfuk flomos who could not comprehend that manny pacqioua was the 140 champ moving up and meeting at a catchweight miguel cotto, the 147 champ.


Geale did not ask for the fight at 157, Cotto demanded it. Sergio obliged to Cotto's demands for the fight at 159. Canelo accepted Cotto's demands at 155.

Cotto is a prima donna you stupid fuck. It's crazy how dumb fucks like yourselves just turn things around with zero supportive evidence besides your own deluded mind. Cotto is a prima donna and has been since he started referring to himself in the 3rd person. You probably identify w/ him b/c you probably also refer to yourself in the 3rd person...deluded understands deluded. You know?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Geale did not ask for the fight at 157, Cotto demanded it. Sergio obliged to Cotto's demands for the fight at 159. Canelo accepted Cotto's demands at 155.
> 
> Cotto is a prima donna you stupid fuck. It's crazy how dumb fucks like yourselves just turn things around with zero supportive evidence besides your own deluded mind. Cotto is a prima donna and has been since he started referring to himself in the 3rd person. You probably identify w/ him b/c you probably also refer to yourself in the 3rd person...deluded understands deluded. You know?


youre not only a pathetic racists youre a complete nutjob as well

can you please not caption my posts and i will not caption yours like i previously asked?

well start now

if you continue to want to interact with an anonymous person on an internet forum when said person wants nothing to do with you it will just further show how sad and pathetic you are

have an nice life and goodbye

thanks


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

There is nothing left for him to do at 168. I would love to see Ward-Kovalev next year


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

ward/Kovalev is the better fight plain and simple. Not many people would actually pick Golo to beat Ward.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 1 of those 4 best fights in boxing is Ward vs GGG imo. Kovalev vs Stevenson is a more important fight imo.
> 
> it's so bizarre how this fight was being built up for years and they were gaining all this hype for the fight. Then at one point, people actually believed that Ward was ducking GGG and turned the fight down.
> 
> Now supposedly nobody wants it. :conf


Its a good fight and I'd nbe happy to see it made but GGG would be a massive underdog and everybody knows it. 
The catch weight would have evened it out a little but ward would still be much bigger and has the skill level to make it count.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Fantastic, very hard to call, will be very interesting though and think that it will be an entertaining fight.
> 
> Very happy that Ward will be moving up too, long overdue


W12 for Ward if the fight happens.


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Andre Ward vs GGG no longer being pursued


Good, one is a middleweight and one is a light heavyweight - pretty much only Max Kellerman wanted to see that fight.

Kovalev-Ward is MUCH more interesting and makes WAY more sense for a multitude of reasons. Andre will get to have things his way more in a fight with Sergey because there's really no A-side in that fight; against Golovkin he would have had to make concessions as the B-side and I think he finally realized that and moved on.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> Tum-ti-tum...
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/10/...alks-golovkin-lemieux-calls-andre-ward-a-liar


http://www.boxingscene.com/wards-la...-96776?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

By Rick Reeno

Things are certainly heating up between the respective teams of WBA/IBO middleweight champion Gennady "GGG" Golovkin (33-0, 30KOs) and WBA super middleweight king Andre Ward (28-0, 15KOs).

In a Friday night article on BoxingScene.com , Roc Nation executive Michael Yormark, who promotes Ward, lashed out at Golovkin's promoter, Tom Loeffler of K2 Promotions - regarding Team GGG's statements regarding a potential fight with Ward.

In a video interview (and article) that ran a few days ago on BoxingScene, Golovkin's trainer, Abel Sanchez, called Ward "a liar" when discussing Ward's position that Golovkin and his team are avoiding him. That wasn't the first or last interview where Sanchez branded Ward a liar.

Attorney Josh Dubin, who represents Ward, was offended by Sanchez's comments and intends to take action if those type of comments continue.

"Andre is a man and a professional fighter of the highest integrity, so when he sees or hears these comments or we see or hear these comments - 99% of the time we just ignore them and just chalk it up to people just trying to use his name to promote their own event. And we understand that and it's fine if they want to do that," Dubin explained to BoxingScene.com.

*"But Abel crossed a line when he called him a liar. *I'm not going to stand by and allow someone to insult my friend and my client's integrity and professionalism by calling him a liar when it completely untrue."

*"Abel Sanchez would be well served to get himself an attorney, because if he continues to make comments like that or doesn't retract what he said - he'll be walking out one day to take his 'Little G' on a run and there will be a process server standing there to hand him a lawsuit. And if he doesn't think that's the case, he can keep on making the comments that he's making and then we'll see what happens."*

At this point, a Ward-Golovkin showdown is very unlikely. The two fighters are going in completely different directions.

On October 17th, Golovkin will face IBF champion David Lemieux in a unification on HBO Pay-Per-View from New York's Madison Square Garden. If Golovkin wins, he will become the mandatory challenger to the winner of Miguel Cotto vs. Saul "Canelo" Alvarez - who battle for the WBC middleweight title on November 21 at the Mandalay Bay in Las Vegas.

Ward is expected to make a full jump to light heavyweight, with his debut at 175 taking place on the Cotto-Canelo HBO Pay-Per-View undercard. The plan for Ward would be an HBO Pay-Per-View fight with WBO/WBA/IBF light heavyweight champion Sergey Kovalev in 2016.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/wards-la...-96776?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook
> 
> By Rick Reeno
> 
> ...


So Ward's an idiot and a wiener too? atsch I know threat of legal action is merely a dick-waving formality but it seems like an overreaction especially when the complaint is so vague. Involve lawyers and no-one wins but the lawyers.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> So Ward's an idiot and a wiener too? atsch I know threat of legal action is merely a dick-waving formality but it seems like an overreaction especially when the complaint is so vague. Involve lawyers and no-one wins but the lawyers.


yeah getting lawyers involved is gay as hell.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah getting lawyers involved is gay as hell.


Absolutely. I understand Sanchez' shit-talking has to grate at some point but involving lawyers just sucks.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

7 pages atsch


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Sanchez talks shit all the time, getting lawyers involved is funny as fuck though. Bitch move right there.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah getting lawyers involved is gay as hell.


Mate, so you agree with Pac camp suing Floyd for instigating PED use?

And what of the settlement?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> 7 pages atsch


18.

Worst Topic Ever.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> Mate, so you agree with Pac camp suing Floyd for instigating PED use?
> 
> And what of the settlement?


how can anybody read my post and come to that conclusion?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


>


lol just saw this on facebook


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol just saw this on facebook


why would golovkin have nightmares about a guy that fights in a higher weight class than him? thats about as dumfuk as some of you morons here saying that ggg is duking ward.

if you havent figured it out yet you are not ducking a guy that fights in a higher weight class than you, especially if you offered said person a catchweight fight

thats about as dumfuk as saying viktor postol is having nightmares about kell brook; thurman having nightmares about lara. and youll look like more of a dumfuk if ward fights his next fight at 175. then it would be as dumfuk as saying that kovalev is having nighmares about fighting klitscho

you are acting like a little boy right now

a child


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol just saw this on facebook


You bring nothing to the table, you pathetic wigga cunt. Nothing.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> You bring nothing to the table, you pathetic wigga cunt. Nothing.


Wigga?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Wigga?


******?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> ******?


Ok lol


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> how can anybody read my post and come to that conclusion?


I thought you were sarcastic about involving lawyers being "gay as hell".

So I got the impression that your ok with that move and hence my question.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> I thought you were sarcastic about involving lawyers being "gay as hell".
> 
> So I got the impression that your ok with that move and hence my question.


Oh naw, I was being serious. No need to sue over what they said. If Abel calls you a liar, then show us proof and make him look stupid


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

:conf


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

You mention GGG fighting Ward and his fangirls get upset, frustrated and violent. It's weird. Wouldn't you want your fighter to fight the best in order to be the best?

I got death threats from Bummy fans on ESB simply because I wanted him to step it up.. LMFAO.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol just saw this on facebook


This is great



DBerry said:


> You bring nothing to the table, you pathetic wigga cunt. Nothing.


You are a clown


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> This is great
> 
> You are a clown


I try......


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> You are a clown


It's interesting to see how defensive and offended people get in regards to Golovkin. I've been nothing but respectful this whole thread and haven't talked any shit. Yet I've got people trying to come at me left and right just because I was disappointed that a fight between him and Ward would never take place. That picture was the first negative thing I've really posted about GGG so far.

Oh well


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I also think you guys get these weights fucked-up. Everyone goes on and on about Mayweather being a small welterweight and shit, but he couldn't make the catchweight of 144 lbs. against Marquez. 

What makes anyone think Ward could've made 168 lbs. since he fought at 172 lbs. his first fight back.

Yeah, I also feel bad Golovkin can't fight a light heavyweight. I'm sure everyone knows that James Degale has nightmares about Denis Lebedev too. atsch


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I also think you guys get these weights fucked-up. Everyone goes on and on about Mayweather being a small welterweight and shit, but he couldn't make the catchweight of 144 lbs. against Marquez.
> 
> What makes anyone think Ward could've made 168 lbs. since he fought at 172 lbs. his first fight back.
> 
> Yeah, I also feel bad Golovkin can't fight a light heavyweight. I'm sure everyone knows that James Degale has nightmares about Denis Lebedev too. atsch


Andre Ward weighed 173.4lbs 16 days before the Paul Smith fight. Making 168 would have been no problem

https://www.facebook.com/AndreSogWa...27174575829/10153884404635830/?type=1&theater


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Andre Ward weighed 173.4lbs 16 days before the Paul Smith fight. Making 168 would have been no problem
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AndreSogWa...27174575829/10153884404635830/?type=1&theater


Didn't you also say Mayweather walks around at 149-150 lbs. normally? Why couldn't he make the 144 lb. catchweight against Marquez then?

This is playing on assumptions. Ward has shown absolutely zero that he could make 168 lbs., especially since he moved up right after fighting Paul Smith.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Didn't you also say Mayweather walks around at 149-150 lbs. normally? Why couldn't he make the 144 lb. catchweight against Marquez then?
> 
> This is playing on assumptions. Ward has shown absolutely zero that he could make 168 lbs., especially since he moved up right after fighting Paul Smith.


because Floyd didn't give a shit about making 144. That's why people get so upset about the situation because he didn't make an effort to cut the extra 2 pounds. And I have absolutely no reason to believe he couldn't make it. The catchweight wasn't there because he outgrew the weight class. Andre Dirrell fought a few fights above 168 during him comeback as well


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> because Floyd didn't give a shit about making 144. That's why people get so upset about the situation because he didn't make an effort to cut the extra 2 pounds. And I have absolutely no reason to believe he couldn't make it. The catchweight wasn't there because he outgrew the weight class. Andre Dirrell fought a few fights above 168 during him comeback as well


Yeah, Dirrell also didn't fight at 168 lbs. right after his lay-off either. His fight right after Biosse he fought Brinson at 169 lbs. IIRC. Just as Mayweather couldn't make 144 lbs. right after his layoff. You say Mayweather could make the weight, BUT he didn't fucking make the weight.

Didn't he try to change the weight to 147 lbs. or so before the official weigh-in because he knew he couldn't make the weight? That doesn't sound like someone who just doesn't care. That sounds like someone who couldn't make weight and was trying, but if they did more, they'd probably suffer for it, i.e. be weight drained.

As I said, you're working with assumptions, and asking Golovkin to take a risk and stall his career if Ward can't even make 168 lbs. anyways.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, Dirrell also didn't fight at 168 lbs. right after his lay-off either. His fight right after Biosse he fought Brinson at 169 lbs. IIRC. Just as Mayweather couldn't make 144 lbs. right after his layoff. You say Mayweather could make the weight, _*BUT he didn't fucking make the weight. *_
> 
> Didn't he try to change the weight to 147 lbs. or so before the official weigh-in because he knew he couldn't make the weight? That doesn't sound like someone who just doesn't care. That sounds like someone who couldn't make weight and was trying, but if they did more, they'd probably suffer for it, i.e. be weight drained.
> 
> As I said, you're working with assumptions, and asking Golovkin to take a risk and stall his career if Ward can't even make 168 lbs. anyways.


so now we are to assume that floyd mayweather_ *couldve* _made 144, that he simply just _*didnt give a shit *_aboutit and that was the reasoning?

who makes these kind of dumfuk assumtions?

lmfao these clowns giving 160 ggg shit for asking for a catchweight fight with 168 champ ward when their hero demanded a contract weight fight for a unification title fight in which both fighters where champions in the same fuken weight class.

always the dumbest fuken guys on this forum


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, Dirrell also didn't fight at 168 lbs. right after his lay-off either. His fight right after Biosse he fought Brinson at 169 lbs. IIRC. Just as Mayweather couldn't make 144 lbs. right after his layoff. You say Mayweather could make the weight, BUT he didn't fucking make the weight.
> 
> Didn't he try to change the weight to 147 lbs. or so before the official weigh-in because he knew he couldn't make the weight? That doesn't sound like someone who just doesn't care. That sounds like someone who couldn't make weight and was trying, but if they did more, they'd probably suffer for it, i.e. be weight drained.
> 
> As I said, you're working with assumptions, and asking Golovkin to take a risk and stall his career if Ward can't even make 168 lbs. anyways.


Ok so are we going to diss Mayweather because he couldn't make weight vs Marquez or because he decided not to make weight. Because all of these years, people kept saying how he cheated Marquez because he didn't attempt to make weight. Or does the story change just to fit whatever agenda is being formulated at the time?

And please understand that nobody would normally ask GGG to fight Ward at 168. But he and his team are the first ones to bring it up. They were the ones to say that they would fight anybody from 154-168. They are the ones who already agreed to fight Froch at 168 and signed to fight Chavez Jr at 168. They even agreed to fight Hopkins at 170. If he wants to tuneup fight at 168 first, that's fine with me also.* In any case, let me make myself clear in this thread for everybody. This thread isn't about me dissing GGG for not moving up in weight to fight Ward. It's about how I'm upset that Ward decided to move up to 175 and prevent any fight future with GGG from happening. *


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, Dirrell also didn't fight at 168 lbs. right after his lay-off either. His fight right after Biosse he fought Brinson at 169 lbs. IIRC. Just as Mayweather couldn't make 144 lbs. right after his layoff. You say Mayweather could make the weight, BUT he didn't fucking make the weight.
> 
> Didn't he try to change the weight to 147 lbs. or so before the official weigh-in because he knew he couldn't make the weight? That doesn't sound like someone who just doesn't care. That sounds like someone who couldn't make weight and was trying, but if they did more, they'd probably suffer for it, i.e. be weight drained.
> 
> As I said, you're working with assumptions, and asking Golovkin to take a risk and stall his career if Ward can't even make 168 lbs. anyways.


umm you're assuming Ward can't make 168 mini me :rofl


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> umm you're assuming Ward can't make 168 mini me :rofl


Fat Dan recently implied this very thing. (And while the fat one knows about as much about boxing technique as Dwyer, he's rarely wrong about boxing politics, matchmaking, etc.) Ward himself seems to waffle on the subject, but we all know what time it is. Ward looked awfully trim against Smith, and he weighed-in at 172.

Over the summer, Virgil said that Ward is still a true SMW, but I think he's desperate to make Ward-Kovalev seem like a bad idea. Can't blame him one bit.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It's interesting to see how defensive and offended people get in regards to Golovkin. I've been nothing but respectful this whole thread and haven't talked any shit. Yet I've got people trying to come at me left and right just because I was disappointed that a fight between him and Ward would never take place. That picture was the first negative thing I've really posted about GGG so far.
> 
> Oh well


Ah, fuck, my mistake mate, that wasn't aimed at you, it was aimed at Mongaloid ****** atsch I do appologise, I saw his name as you had quoted him and saw an opportunity to rattle his cage.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Ah, fuck, my mistake mate, that wasn't aimed at you, it was aimed at Mongaloid ****** atsch I do appologise, I saw his name as you had quoted him and saw an opportunity to rattle his cage.


lol that's why I was so confused


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol that's why I was so confused


:lol: Great changing of the thread title, by the way, inspired.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol that's why I was so confused


Looking back over the series of posts is funny, now I see why you're questioning me calling him wigga.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree then mate. Weight is managed so meticulously these days that I don't think historic comparison is a valid argument for Golovkin not fighting at 164 or even 168. I've mentioned before that Ward vs. Kovalev makes more sense (from all angles) than Ward vs. GGG but Ward vs. GGG at 164 would have been a makeable fight. Your opposition to Ward vs. GGG seems to be that Golovkin might not mentally recover from a loss. I don't buy into that as a reason not to make a fight. Just get the best fighters in the ring with each other.


That's not my main reason for not wanting the fight mate.Nowhere near.
My main reason for not wanting the fight is because I have been desperate for Ward to move up for a long time and would much rather seem him finally get round to it.
I wasn't aware that Ward had agreed to 164 and if he did(for sure,not maybe) then that puts a slightly different complexion on things,but as I said,I'm not aware of it.
But all this "get the best fighters in with the best" just simplifies things too much.Golovkin is a fair age and has plenty to do in his own division and has never had a fight at 168,so how does he have the time to have a fight or two at 168,then fight Ward win or lose and move back down to his original goal?
It just doesn't work that way.

Anyway mate this isn't aimed at you but I came on here as the last time I looked people were actually talking about Ward-Kovalev,but again we're back to a fight that is never going to happen in one of the most disingenuous and passive/inflammatory threads I've ever seen.
"Sad" (seriously?) because a fight between a career SMW who really needs to move up where no one can say anything negative when he wins in that division isn't fighting a guy who turned pro late and still has plenty to do before he should think about moving up?
A fight where Ward won't get due credit because he'll be dragging up a MW?

Like someone else said;worst topic ever and I don't want to hear about "he said she said" because I posted an article which proved Ward called Floyd out but in the interests of fairness I posted Andre's response to show just how often fighters say things that they shouldn't yet still it's back to the Ali-Klitschko fight.
Disgraceful.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> :lol: Great changing of the thread title, by the way, inspired.


I completely disagree mate.Because I like Bball I'm not going to say what kind of move I think it was.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Ah, fuck, my mistake mate, that wasn't aimed at you, it was aimed at Mongaloid ****** atsch I do appologise, I saw his name as you had quoted him and saw an opportunity to rattle his cage.


The day a fat day laborer rattles my cage is the day someone calls you handsome


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> :lol: Great changing of the thread title, by the way, inspired.


Just making sure the thread's on topic :smile 


PityTheFool said:


> I completely disagree mate.Because I like Bball I'm not going to say what kind of move I think it was.


I just renamed the thread to what it should have been in the beginning. I messed up by putting Kovalev in the title when I wanted to discuss Ward vs GGG


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Fat Dan recently implied this very thing. (And while the fat one knows about as much about boxing technique as Dwyer, he's rarely wrong about boxing politics, matchmaking, etc.)


He knows even less about making weight.


----------

